# Jeff Hardy arrested last night



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm shocked...


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Should never be allowed to drive again


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

He should not be in a wrestling promotion for the foreseeable future.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

DUI while using a suspended license, Jeff should be fired sorry


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Just let him go.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can I get a couple of “I told you so” from the IWC audience please?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I was told WWE was wrong to accuse him of being on drugs though...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does this mean Matt Hardy straight up lied to Tony Khan in order to get Jeff signed? And that Jeff's "erratic behavior" was not something to make a joke out of?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Not really surprised. He should have never been hired by AEW. 
And he needs to be locked up for sometime so he can reflect on his poor decision making.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Does this mean Matt Hardy straight up lied to Tony Khan in order to get Jeff signed? And that Jeff's "erratic behavior" was not something to make a joke out of?


Working the marks, chief.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

BMark66 said:


> Should never be allowed to drive again


He literally is not allowed to drive. Seems to be working well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I was told WWE was wrong to accuse him of being on drugs though...


Most people backed Jeff for his unprofessionalism due to their hatred of WWE. And claimed he got one over on them to leave that 'toxic' workplace.

Now he's Tony's problem. Better pay for rehab as you can't just fire people going through these issues nowadays incase of bad PR.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Drug Hardy should’ve went to rehab when WWE offered it to him.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

TAC41 said:


> He literally is not allowed to drive. Seems to be working well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad misread.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jersey said:


> Drug Hardy should’ve went to rehab when WWE offered it to him.




Not sure if rehab will ever help this dude. Considering his major drug/substance issues started getting a lot of publicity around 2002, we're now going on 20 years of hearing Jeff constantly fuck up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn it Jeff, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe he got jealous of the Usos getting all the attention for being fuck ups so he wanted to remind everybody who the king of this shit is.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Let’s see if woke TK puts him on rehab and lets him go like that English guy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I say sub out The Hardys and sub in FTR for this ladder match. Have FTR win and unify all the damn titles. Solves several problems at once!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Or is TK like VKM , who puts money before health and principles? Let’s see.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Write him out after this TLC match. They've got all there going to get out of this Hardyz reunion already. 

Not to mention his long term health is far more important, obviously.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Not sure if rehab will ever help this dude. Considering his major drug/substance issues started getting a lot of publicity around 2002, we're now going on 20 years of hearing Jeff constantly fuck up.


Because he continued to give himself reasons to relapse. Then his moronic older brother would rather for him to be with in the wrestling company he’s in instead of telling his baby bro to go to rehab to get clean. I guess stupid is, stupid does.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Not sure if rehab will ever help this dude. Considering his major drug/substance issues started getting a lot of publicity around 2002, we're now going on 20 years of hearing Jeff constantly fuck up.


Unfortunately (And I don't wish it on him) it will probably end up getting worse due to the pain he's in. He's in his mid forties and struggling to move already, of course that is going to lead to drug abuse.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Not surprised.

He needs to be blacklisted from wrestling for his own good. His body clearly can't handle it. Just go paint and make music.

Hopefully he'll be forced into rehab. Or maybe some years in jail will do the trick. The latter would probably be more efficient.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

WWE really dropped the ball on Hardy and fired him unjustly! There was no reason to offer him rehab, Jeff is perfectly fine. /s


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*pretends to be shocked


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, addiction is no joke and I was hoping he had his demons more under control now. I feel bad for him, it's clear he's in pain and he has struggled with substances for years.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I have sympathy for a guy clearly struggling but for some reason he thinks wrestling is all he has so he keeps doing it, ends up in pain, and turns to drugs or booze. 

That being said, I have little to no sympathy for repeated DUIs, because you could easily kill somebody doing that shit. 

Force him into rehab, and beyond that he should never wrestle again for his own sake.


----------



## HeyYo123 (12 mo ago)

Hardy won’t stop this nonsense until he’s killed someone and is locked up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> AEW star Jeff Hardy was arrested shortly after midnight last night in Volusia County, Florida.
> 
> Volusia County jail records show that Hardy was booked into the jail at 12:45am, on charges of Driving While License Canceled/Suspended/Revoked, Violation of Restrictions Placed on Drivers License, and DUI Alcohol/Drugs Third Offense within 10 Years.
> 
> ...


oh jeff….

can’t even do a last run right

Its kinda sad


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

This s*** is ridiculous and has to stop. Can we please just put Hardy in a fatal 4-way demolition derby with Sunny and the Usos?


----------



## DanielBryanfan96 (Jul 24, 2018)

Matt will probably come out and say it’s photoshopped. He’s just as in denial as Jeff.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

No one should feel sorry for this dude anymore. He’s had 20 chances to better, he has a wife and kids and still doing stupid things. He should be in jail in hopes he won’t kill someone’s or himself


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nah, it can't be. Jeff was FINALLY going to be happy in AEW. Tony was going to look after Jeff. THIS was NEVER going to happen again because Jeff was with Matt in AEW!!!! 

The guy is a lost cause. He has no interest in helping himself because he gets an endless line of free passes. He's going to kill someone one day.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff knew he couldn't pull stunts like this anymore in WWE, so he left and decided to do this in AEW.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh jeff….
> 
> can’t even do a last run right
> 
> Its kinda sad


He will go the way of Razor. That should’ve been a wake up call for him.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

WWE totally did the right move in the long run releasing Jeff Hardy when they did. He’s AEW problem now. Really hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, WWE was absolutely right to get rid? Who knew? Hope Jeff gets the help he needs, but doubt he will unfortunately.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I gave him the benefit of the doubt but how many chances will jeff get? Get released in 04

Got house busted in 09

Victory road

Due in 2017 and 2019


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

There’s no more “getting his act together” it’s been 20 years of consistent fuck ups from this guy.

3rd DUI in 10 years. Driving whilst disqualified and under the influence. Has to be gone.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jeff Hardy, The Usos and Sunny - collectively known as The Judgment DUI


----------



## HeyYo123 (12 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> He will go the way of Razor. That should’ve been a wake up call for him.


Or worse, kill an innocent person like Sunny.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeff I think will unfortunately go the Scott Hall route and won't live till 60..


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Only thing left is for him to face actual consequences for his actions this time. Serious jail time.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

FFS Jeff, again!

He needs to be gone. After the Sunny stuff, DUI’s should not be tolerated.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> This s*** is ridiculous and has to stop. Can we please just put Hardy in a fatal 4-way demolition derby with Sunny and the Usos?


All drunk In a whiskey on a pole match winner is the DUI champion of the world.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I admit to doing a lot of dumb and reckless stuff in my teens and 20s but I and fellas like me usually grow out of it eventually. What do you do with an idiot who does the same stuff and hasn't learned by the time he's 50?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The guy just can't keep the demons at bay. It's a tough situation for him. If he doesn't get some jail time for this third offense at the very least he needs to get help/find people who won't just enable this behaviour.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I was told WWE was wrong to accuse him of being on drugs though...


Drugs is one thing. He can be clean, but still drunk off his ass on alcohol. As I remember, Alcohol was more Matt´s issues, not Jeff.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> WWE really dropped the ball on Hardy and fired him unjustly! There was no reason to offer him rehab, Jeff is perfectly fine. /s


TBF, WWE did nothing when Jimmy Uso got busted for his what, third DUI. Instead, he and Jey have been the tag champs for like a year now. All because heaven forbid they change the Roman stuff, cannot have that.

WWE is very selective on when they “take a stand” on such matters.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Matt Hardy aired out their financials a month ago. Jeff makes enough to own multiple Rolls Royces and 24 hour driver(S). This is inexcusable.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not surprised. He’s been an absolute mess in almost all his appearances in AEW. Not sure why booker of the year keeps booking him.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The guy just can't keep the demons at bay. It's a tough situation for him. If he doesn't get some jail time for this third offense at the very least he needs to get help/find people who won't just enable this behaviour.


There´s Demons, and there´s being downright stupid. He wants to try and get the demons away by drinking? Fine, that´s his choice. But driving while intoxicated on multiple offenses, potentially risking the lifes of other people? You´d think he would have learned something from the recent Sunny incident..

But this is on Tony. He´s the one allowing/suggesting Jeff to take bumps his body can´t handle anymore.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tony Khan puts himself on top of a moral pedestal so let's see what type of integrity and consistency is in his judgement and sentencing.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

I feel really bad for people struggling with drug and alcohol addiction. 

But he should have been more responsible than driving under the influence.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I just thought it was all Vinces fault for running him into the ground and when he came to the safe haven of the dub all would be better.


Weird


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

It's past sad at this point and I echo what some others have said here about Matt lying and different people enabling Jeff. I grew up watching the Hardys and have always been a fan, but I can barely watch a Hardy match anymore without just feeling bad--Foley looks like he walks better than both. I'd hate to be anyone that has to catch Jeff's moves at this point. Every Swanton looks brutal in the worst way possible and I'm not sure who is hurt more after, Jeff's opponent for catching basically his entire weight, or Jeff who really shouldn't be bumping anymore.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Damn, imagine coming into this thread and making it a Vince McMahon vs Tony Khan dick measuring contest on morals.

"Wah, _my_ billionaire was right all along."

Fact is, both men have hired him. One more than the other. Knowing full well what his history is and Jeff Hardy has let one down numerous times and now let the other one down completely. He should be gone from the wrestling business.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Fire his ass. Dude just can't get right. I hope he eventually gets better, but his demons are deep.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Damn, imagine coming into this thread and making it a Vince McMahon vs Tony Khan dick measuring contest on morals.
> 
> "Wah, _my_ billionaire was right all along."
> 
> Fact is, both men have hired him. One more than the other. Knowing full well what his history is and Jeff Hardy has let one down numerous times and now let the other one down completely. He should be gone from the wrestling business.


Because the prevailing thought on the internet is Vince is some tyrannical monster and TK is the savior of the business.

Meanwhile here's Hardy fucked again, Punks out because you let him stage dive into the crowd like a moron, and a guy who's had his brain examined more than once is out with a major concussion because he's doing anarchy in the arena matches.


If you wanna give it, be able to take it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Damn, imagine coming into this thread and making it a Vince McMahon vs Tony Khan dick measuring contest on morals.
> 
> "Wah, _my_ billionaire was right all along."
> 
> Fact is, both men have hired him. One more than the other. Knowing full well what his history is and Jeff Hardy has let one down numerous times and now let the other one down completely. He should be gone from the wrestling business.


yeah, some of these posts are pretty ‘yeesh’


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

With no insurance what happens if the drunk fool paralyses someone, or even worse kills someone ? Screwing up in this fashion, making poor life choices and spurning chance after chance at this stage of his life points at Jeff being unfortunately a lost cause. 

It's all leading up to an eventual tragedy for Jeff, and nobody wants to see another professional wrestler gone before their time.

Let's see what TK does, he either gives Jeff the Mox treatment or the Jimmy Havoc treatment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alvarez thinks AEW could release Jeff. If he lied about being clean, then that could make it an easy decision for Tony Khan. On the other hand, it probably fucks up a lot of plans AEW had for the Hardys, like maybe Bucks vs. Hardys II and a second Darby vs. Jeff match. Hell, the Hardys could've been tag champions by the end of tomorrow for all we know.

I hope Jeff can some day get over this and not turn out like Scott Hall.

I wasn't a big fan of AEW signing Jeff because of my fatigue with ex-WWE guys so if he is released, I won't care on a 'wrestling fan' level, but will wish him the best. Maybe Matt will get angry and follow him. Silver linings and all that...


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Damn, imagine coming into this thread and making it a Vince McMahon vs Tony Khan dick measuring contest on morals.
> 
> "Wah, _my_ billionaire was right all along."
> 
> Fact is, both men have hired him. One more than the other. Knowing full well what his history is and Jeff Hardy has let one down numerous times and now let the other one down completely. He should be gone from the wrestling business.


Normally I would 100% agree.

However, booking Jeff in these reckless matches the way they've been doing was completely irresponsible. He was scheduled to be in a ladder match this week with one week build after looking like a shambling corpse in his last match. That he got a concussion in mind you.

This isn't a defence of Vince McMahon, but Khan was a fucking idiot the way he handled this.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because the prevailing thought on the internet is Vince is some tyrannical monster and TK is the savior of the business.
> 
> Meanwhile here's Hardy fucked again, Punks out because you let him stage dive into the crowd like a moron, and a guy who's had his brain examined more than once is out with a major concussion because he's doing anarchy in the arena matches.
> 
> ...


Both men are fucking idiots and defending either of them is odd. 

Especially in a thread regarding Jeff Hardy fucking up yet again.




GNKenny said:


> Normally I would 100% agree.
> 
> However, booking Jeff in these reckless matches the way they've been doing was completely irresponsible. He was scheduled to be in a ladder match this week with one week build after looking like a shambling corpse in his last match. That he got a concussion in mind you.


Of course.

But defending either man is silly when Vince has done many worse and more unethical things than booking a talent with alcohol issues.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't his WWE drug tests come back negative though?

He should get help. Give the tag titles to Bucks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Both men are fucking idiots and defending either of them is odd.
> 
> Especially in a thread regarding Jeff Hardy fucking up yet again.



You think if WWE lost their world champion to jumping into the audience off the stage like an idiot and their probably 2nd or 3rd biggest draw with a history of concussions to a major concussion from an "anarchy in the arena" match that people wouldn't be trashing Vince like he's the next coming of Satan? Cmon be real lol. Meanwhile no one says shit about Khan because he allows "creative freedom" and the boys can do what they want. Well guess what, sometimes letting carnies do what they want leaves you fucked.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He’s 100% getting fired. Social Justice Officer CM Punk won’t handle it well if Jeff receives no consequences. Tony wants to keep Punk on his side. Jeff is getting fired.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> Didn't his WWE drug tests come back negative though?
> 
> He should get help. Give the tag titles to Bucks.



Many drug tests don't test for alcohol.


----------



## Klive Iverson (8 mo ago)

Legend.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Many drug tests don't test for alcohol.


He also could have been clean when they tested him but not a majority of time outside of that. Or he coul have recently relapsed there's a number of possibilities as to how and when this issues started happening and why they weren't caught by testing.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You think if WWE lost their world champion to jumping into the audience off the stage like an idiot and their probably 2nd or 3rd biggest draw with a history of concussions to a major concussion from an "anarchy in the arena" match that people wouldn't be trashing Vince like he's the next coming of Satan? Cmon be real lol. Meanwhile no one says shit about Khan because he allows "creative freedom" and the boys can do what they want. Well guess what, sometimes letting carnies do what they want leaves you fucked.


Vince gets trashed because he deserves to get trashed. Horrible human being. But he's got absolutely nothing to do with this thread. 

There's absolutely nothing wrong with bashing Khan for booking Jeff in certain match types and please continue to bash him if he books the Hardys this week and doesn't suspend Jeff. "no one says shit about Khan" is a bit of a stretch though. I see Khan get shit in nearly every single thread in this section, he even has his own thread!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Vince gets trashed because he deserves to get trashed. Horrible human being. But he's got absolutely nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with bashing Khan for booking Jeff in certain match types and please continue to bash him if he books the Hardys this week and doesn't suspend Jeff. "no one says shit about Khan" is a bit of a stretch though. I see Khan get shit in nearly every single thread in this section, he even has his own thread!



WF is an outlier of the IWC. Go to FAN. Go to r/SquaredCircle. Khan is an untouchable dieity who can do no wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

How does he even own a car legally with a suspended license?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I’m glad we’ve gotten Allin vs Hardy already.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> How does he even own a car legally with a suspended license?


There isn't anything preventing you from buying or having a vehicle with a suspended license. You just can't drive it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Adapting said:


> There isn't anything preventing you from buying or having a vehicle with a suspended license. You just can't drive it.


You can certainly still drive it as long as you don't get caught.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn I thought he was making progress.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

He needs help. This is sad.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Honestly at this point I hope he gets actual jail time let him face consequences


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You can certainly still drive it as long as you don't get caught.


True, but you aren't suppose to lol.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Sorry he’s had so many fucking chances now and I don’t think he should ever have been rehired by another company after his unprofessional way he left WWE. He needs a wake up call and that’s a ban from wrestling and his career. How many chances is this guy allowed?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BabaYaga said:


> Sorry he’s had so many fucking chances now and I don’t think he should ever have been rehired by another company after his unprofessional way he left WWE. He needs a wake up call and that’s a ban from wrestling and his career. How many chances is this guy allowed?


Unfortunately people get as many chances as people are willing to give them. For some it's very few and for others it's a seemingly endless amount. It's not really fair but is how it seems to be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Adapting said:


> There isn't anything preventing you from buying or having a vehicle with a suspended license. You just can't drive it.


kinda silly

can’t own a gun without a license


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Honestly at this point I hope he gets actual jail time let him face consequences


I am truly amazed that he hasn't gotten any. It depends on the location.. I know here, if you get 3 or more DUIs, then it is up to 5 years in prison. Granted, I know a guy with 5 DUIs that only spent a month because his small down was fairly relaxed on that stuff.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

but I thought WWE was horrible for trying to get Jeff into rehab, hope the fans that begged AEW to hire him are happy! Seriously hope he gets help because as much as Matt and him think he doesn't, he does...badly


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Let’s see if woke TK puts him on rehab and lets him go like that English guy


Anybody that hires Darby doesn't give a damn about the health of their employees.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess AEW could go full Uso on his ass and give him the world tag titles.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> kinda silly
> 
> can’t own a gun without a license


A bunch of people do own guns without a license here too. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because the prevailing thought on the internet is Vince is some tyrannical monster and TK is the savior of the business.
> 
> Meanwhile here's Hardy fucked again, Punks out because you let him stage dive into the crowd like a moron, and a guy who's had his brain examined more than once is out with a major concussion because he's doing anarchy in the arena matches.
> 
> ...


*No lies detected.*


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

People need to stop saying he is going to end up like Scott Hall.

Hall's blood clot death probably had more to do with all the steroids he had taken over the years. 

Not to say Jeff doesn't have that problem either


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chaos Project has had better matches this year than the Hardy Boys. They both may even be older than Matt & Jeff and Luther did a bunch of death matches. I would rather watch every Chaos Project match in a row than sit through another Hardy match.

Hopefully Jeff can get the help he needs and never wrestle again. He deserves to be fired. Rich people getting DUIs is the stupidest thing. Call a car service, asshole. I also think he should get jail time over this…but I’m not American or a judge.

Jimmy Havoc wasn’t just let go for substance abuse. He was a very stupid boy that also qualified for the #speakingout list, IIRC.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> WF is an outlier of the IWC. Go to FAN. Go to r/SquaredCircle. Khan is an untouchable dieity who can do no wrong.


That's all well and good but we're on WF.

You said "Meanwhile no one says shit about Khan" whilst posting on _this _forum. Where it's evident that people _do _say shit about him. 

I can understand your argument if we were discussing this on whatever FAN is or on that subreddit, but we're not. Anyway, we're going off on a tangent with all this "Vince vs. Tony in who's a bigger moron" talk. 

I hope the right decision is made on Jeff and we all know what the right decision is.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff is such a fucking loser. Who cares if he was endangering everyone on the road, he has a problem with addiction so we should just forget everything (joke). Hopefully he gets fired by mark-boy and that’ll be the end of his sad existence.


----------



## mnvikings (Feb 20, 2021)

It looks the the Hardys are going to be new tag team champs!!


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

He's been getting booked by at least one major (WWE, AEW, TNA, ROH) US promotion pretty much constantly since 1994. His history has proven that he never has to face any real consequences for his actions. Someone will always be willing to enable his behavior because he draws fans.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Or is TK like VKM , who puts money before health and principles? Let’s see.


I think Mox answered that question.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

45banshee said:


> Damn I thought he was making progress.


Did you see him at Double or Nothing? He was near Victory Road level.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Did you see him at Double or Nothing? He was near Victory Road level.


If Jeff was wrestling drunk against The Bucks, he needs to go.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Addiction is such a mother fucker. Unfortunately for Jeff, this has to be it for a while in regards to wrestling and he needs to really work on himself away from the industry.

AEW cannot let this be swept under the rug. This is a major offense by someone with a history of major offenses. Hes lucky he hasn’t killed someone with his wreckless behavior and bad decision making.

I was all for the Hardy’s getting their last hoorah, however they saw fit, they earned that right. Unfortunately it looks like that will come to an abrupt ending.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

mnvikings said:


> It looks the the Hardys are going to be new tag team champs!!


Only if it happened in wwe


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sad to see, but what's even sadder is the lack of surprise that comes with such news.

Jeff has to get better, but moreso, he has to WANT to get better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, we have the DUIsos and Jeff HarDUI.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Was he trying to race Jimmy Uso?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536450195604402176


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536450195604402176


fuuuck that is far over the limit

IMO, that is like driving with an unlicensed, loaded weapon with intent to use

and should get the same jail time

sometimes you need the book thrown at you to wake up


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536450195604402176


That's bad.

When you factor into the fact that he was driving illegally too, he deserves jail time. Especially with it being his 3rd DUI in the last 10 years.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Booker of the year signed a ticking time bomb.

shocked...


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> That's bad.
> 
> When you factor into the fact that he was driving illegally too, he deserves jail time. Especially with it being his 3rd DUI in the last 10 years.


He'll face jail time. This is his third offense, which in Florida automatically bumps it up to a felony with a mandatory minimum of at least a year in jail if convicted. He's already going to be locked up for at least 30 days.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

But but we were told that he was a good boy and wwe lied


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

So sick of this fucking guy getting so many chances when he doesn't deserve them. And he had the audacity to badmouth WWE when they mentioned getting him some help. I've been sick of his whole schtick for 15 years now, I'll never understand the obsession with giving this guy tv time. He obviously has a fanbase but I'll never understand why


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"I will not tolerate people using substances in my company!"


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536428728795922432
I am just going to leave this here.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

DUIsos vs DUIhardys, book it Vince


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536428728795922432
> I am just going to leave this here.


People are calling it out because WWE tried sending Jeff to rehab, and he told them to go fuck themselves, and Tony immediately welcomed him after that, not realizing he was taking on a ticking timebomb.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536428728795922432
> I am just going to leave this here.


The only sad part about the story is that it’s sad that he’s stupid enough to drink and drive.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Booker of the year signed a ticking time bomb.
> 
> shocked...


You are a simple simple man/woman if think one has anything to do with the other.

Most things are bigger than whatever shit promotion you live and breathe. This is one of them. 

Btw, that’s 2-time booker of the year. Try harder next time.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Imagine being poor by comparison to a billionaire who runs a huge business. Then imagine thinking you could do a better job (based almost entirely on hindsight) even though you can't even make yourself rich or even come close to competing with said wrestling companies.

Congratulations! You are part of the 99% of WF users.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536450195604402176


Wow, that is high. Not like Polish winter high, but definitely high.

Can this guy just not take an Uber? Seriously?

Sting right now:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I was told WWE was wrong to accuse him of being on drugs though...


Hey but we're just bots for thinking and saying what we do that is anything anti aew! lmfao 

This is sad about Jeff, but at the same time Jeff and people who defended him look foolish now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Officers administered a breath test and Hardy’s first sample read 0.294 of blood-alcohol content. A second sample read 0.291."


Holy shit lol. Over 3.5x the legal limit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

famicommander said:


> He's been getting booked by at least one major (WWE, AEW, TNA, ROH) US promotion pretty much constantly since 1994. His history has proven that he never has to face any real consequences for his actions. Someone will always be willing to enable his behavior because he draws fans.


Yep. Straight up being honest with you if AEW released him and a booking email address went up I'd book him no matter how fucked up on alcohol or drugs he was.

Not proud of it but I would. The dude would make any promoter a lot of cash.



SolarPowerBat said:


> Imagine being poor by comparison to a billionaire who runs a huge business. Then imagine thinking you could do a better job (based almost entirely on hindsight) even though you can't even make yourself rich or even come close to competing with said wrestling companies.
> 
> Congratulations! You are part of the 99% of WF users.


To be fair Tony Khan didn't make himself rich, his dad got rich and Tony was born into the right family.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tony Khans gonna give him the belt next week


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Reil said:


> People are calling it out because WWE tried sending Jeff to rehab, and he told them to go fuck themselves, and Tony immediately welcomed him after that, not realizing he was taking on a ticking timebomb.


If ANYBODY can honestly look at hiring Jeff Hardy in 2022 WITHOUT realizing that it's possible that he goes off the rails that person needs to give their head a shake. His history is well documented. It's more likely that Tony thought that him, his company, the lighter travel, and being closer to Matt would keep Jeff on the right path than it was him being ignorant about the potential for a shitty scenario occurring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Imagine being poor by comparison to a billionaire who runs a huge business. Then imagine thinking you could do a better job (based almost entirely on hindsight) even though you can't even make yourself rich or even come close to competing with said wrestling companies.
> 
> Congratulations! You are part of the 99% of WF users.




Remind us again how Tony Khan self-made himself into being rich. I missed that part of his business history.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Fire his ass and force him into rehab before he does a Sunny.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I mean Jeff Hardy is the guy that left WWE in 2009 just so he could do drugs. 

This might seem cynical on my part to assume this, but the timing felt strange that he left and then got arrested almost immediately afterwards. 

This arrest is also a blessing in disguise because when I heard that The Hardys were going to be in a 3 way ladder match on Wednesday, I was like "Um...what?". Again, Jeff looks bloated and nearly immobile out there now and even if he wasn't on drugs and drinking, I'd say he shouldn't be in the ring anymore.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Mania weekend this year I went to Conrad's live show in Dallas. Jeff Hardy was a special guest and clearly DRUNK OUT OF HIS MIND on stage and possibly under the influence of other drugs. He was acting out of it and erratic. I had coutnless people on here tell me I was trolling and Jeff no longer drunk/did drugs. This is clearly a major problem for him and not just one night of drinking and driving. It's very sad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> I mean Jeff Hardy is the guy that left WWE in 2009 just so he could do drugs.
> 
> This might seem cynical on my part to assume this, but the timing felt strange that he left and then got arrested almost immediately afterwards.
> 
> This arrest is also a blessing in disguise because when I heard that The Hardys were going to be in a 3 way ladder match on Wednesday, I was like "Um...what?". Again, Jeff looks bloated and nearly immobile out there now and even if he wasn't on drugs and drinking, I'd say he shouldn't be in the ring anymore.



Yeah, it's beyond bizarre that a guy that walks like a cripple and even admits he can't do the swanton bomb safely anymore is being booked for ladder matches and doing crazy stunts with Darby Allin on a regular basis. WWE at that point was mostly just booking him in normal matches where the most dangerous moves he even did were the whisper in the wind/swanton bomb.



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Mania weekend this year I went to Conrad's live show in Dallas. Jeff Hardy was a special guest and clearly DRUNK OUT OF HIS MIND on stage and possibly under the influence of other drugs. He was acting out of it and erratic. I had coutnless people on here tell me I was trolling and Jeff no longer drunk/did drugs. This is clearly a major problem for him and not just one night of drinking and driving. It's very sad.



Saw a Tweet earlier from one of the big dirtsheet guys [But I can't remember his name at the moment] who said he heard the same thing and even reported it at the time. He got ridiculed for it.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remind us again how Tony Khan self-made himself into being rich. I missed that part of his business history.


by beating out all the other sperm to fertilize the egg


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rhhodes said:


> by beating out all the other sperm to fertilize the egg




Impressive and quite brave.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yep. Straight up being honest with you if AEW released him and a booking email address went up I'd book him no matter how fucked up on alcohol or drugs he was.
> 
> Not proud of it but I would. The dude would make any promoter a lot of cash.
> 
> ...


Who says I was referring directly to Tony. Both promotion leaders got the proverbial leg up.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Sad, but unfortunately very predictable. You want to think that addicts can push aside their demons, but that is not always the case.

If I were Tony Khan, I would suspend Jeff indefinitely with the condition that he undergoes professional treatment. If he refuses, then I would release him. You can love and support a guy 100%, but if he refuses to take responsibility for his problems it’s best to cut ties with him.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remind us again how Tony Khan self-made himself into being rich. I missed that part of his business history.


Remind me again where I was speaking directly about Tony Khan?


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Instead hanging above the ring of the ladder match will be a bottle of booze/pills....should give Jeff more motivation to get up there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Remind me again where I was speaking directly about Tony Khan?



Which billionaire that owns a big business were you talking about in the AEW section of a wrestling forum in a thread where Tony Khan has been mentioned countless times?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Lately people have noticed that Jeff Hardy has been a little bit off so maybe he's already doing some kind of drugs but as far as the drinking goes he needs to go into rehab and Tony needs to put them there


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> "I will not tolerate people using substances in my company!"


Hahaha love it, coked up Tony!


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Funny how I saw a video like this yesterday:






And I wake up to see him being arrested.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would say Jeff should never drive again but apparently, he was driving on a suspended license. So, so much good that's gonna do.

Seriously, you're Jeff fucking Hardy. You can't afford a personal driver? You can't call an Uber? You can't get a friend to come with you and drive? This shit is inexcusable. And one day he's gonna fuck around with this enough to kill someone.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Which billionaire that owns a big business were you talking about in the AEW section of a wrestling forum in a thread where Tony Khan has been mentioned countless times?


Oh, let's have a look at which I may be referring to...
You must be slow on the up take if you can't guess the first two...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Oh, let's have a look at which I may be referring to...
> You must be slow on the up take if you can't guess the first two...



No, please, enlighten us on which billionaire you really meant in the AEW section of a wrestling forum in a thread about an AEW wrestler. I'll wait.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Oh, let's have a look at which I may be referring to...
> You must be slow on the up take if you can't guess the first two...


dude, no one gives enough of a fuck to decipher your posts. More than 1 person thought you were talking about TK, so clearly the issue is your lack of ability to communicate things clearly


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> No, please, enlighten us on which billionaire you really meant in the AEW section of a wrestling forum in a thread about an AEW wrestler. I'll wait.


Oh, you mean in the "wrestling forum" about "wrestling" where nothing is absolute and secondary concepts may exist (but evidently are not perceived by the local village idiots)


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’d like to see him bailed out and work the show. The pop would be bad ass. An accountant who gets a DUI doesn’t get fired from their job. Pro wrestler shouldn’t be any different.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

There are a few guarantees in life, death, taxes, and Jeff Hardy has addictions. We all knew Jeff Hardy has demons but wanted him anyway. This is the result, Jeff will never be clean.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cant wait for Brother NERO and Broken Matt Hardy to do a promo on this lmao


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> You must be chip’s long lost twin who sucked all the oxygen and nutrients out of the placenta.


And you must be the guy who came up with the least intelligent retort response list for 99% of WF users. Congrats buddy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Maybe he got jealous of the Usos getting all the attention for being fuck ups so he wanted to remind everybody who the king of this shit is.


Ayo [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’d like to see him bailed out and work the show. The pop would be bad ass. An accountant who gets a DUI doesn’t get fired from their job. Pro wrestler shouldn’t be any different.


Accountant isn’t a public position like pro wrestler. In addition to actually wrestling in the ring, Pro wrestlers are also ambassadors for the company they work for. AEW should cut ties with Jeff or, at minimum, keep him off TV until his case gets disposed / resolved


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This loser will never learn, this is probably the end of his career.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SolarPowerBat said:


> And you must be the guy who came up with the least intelligent retort response list for 99% of WF users. Congrats buddy


“retort response” is redundant


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> “retort response” is redundant


Are we playing the last word game? You win. Congratulations little guy


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

I really looked up to Jeff when I was younger. The Hardy's were amongst the first wrestlers I fell in love with and my friends and I did a great many swanton bombs out of trees and off windowsills. 

It's so frustrating that we're still here. Through his relentless recklessness he squandered his potential time and time again. He could have been the guy and he ran from it over and over again. That stung, but for a time you can forgive the things. But not forever. 

Now, nearing his fifties, the time for sympathy is gone. He's let himself and a lot of other people down over the years, but he does so now as an adult with a grown up mind showing no regard for the people around him.

Just stop. Get your shit together and be a damned man.


----------



## OwenHartFan12345 (12 mo ago)

Sad but at least his brother does not get in trouble, Jeffrey and Sunny should enjoy being in a cell together


----------



## itsfiveoh2 (9 mo ago)

The stress of being a human crash test dummy,the nagging injuries,former drug use,all contributed to this.

I think wrestling is causing him to do this,I'm sure he's filthy rich by now. Maybe it's time he hangs up the boots and focus on himself. 

He has a great legacy and will never be forgotten, it's saddening to see one of my favorite childhood heroes going through such a public struggle,for so long. And I honestly think he should leave pro wrestling,get help,start a wrestling school with Matt,and teach the next generation of extreme wrestlers,they both haven't been able to "wrestle" like they once did.

Tony Khan _STEWPID_ ass got him doing shit he shouldn't be doing at his age. With his injury history,man's was probably in pain, not excusing his behavior at all. He should be released for his own good.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

itsfiveoh2 said:


> think wrestling is causing him to do this,I'm sure he's filthy rich by now. Maybe it's time he hangs up the boots and focus on himself.


Yeah, drug addicts are well known for their sound financial planning.


----------



## OwenHartFan12345 (12 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This loser will never learn, this is probably the end of his career.


We said that years ago but he still came back


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Are we playing the last word game? You win. Congratulations little guy


Thanks, fat guy 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If ANYBODY can honestly look at hiring Jeff Hardy in 2022 WITHOUT realizing that it's possible that he goes off the rails that person needs to give their head a shake. His history is well documented. It's more likely that Tony thought that him, his company, the lighter travel, *and being closer to Matt* would keep Jeff on the right path than it was him being ignorant about the potential for a shitty scenario occurring.


Matt isn't stable himself.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> Thanks, fat guy 🤷🏼‍♀️


girl* I do like a slice of pizza or 15


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Fire him. He's no different than Sunny.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rhhodes said:


> Thanks, *fat guy* 🤷🏼‍♀️


ma’am…. You called?


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

sideon said:


> Matt isn't stable himself.


WWE was right. Matt Hardy should have taken the coaching job in nxt. He shouldn't be wrestling anymore.

Toni Storm is next by the way. We have seen how discombobulated she has appeared to be in multiple interviews. Maybe WWE started her unhappiness, but departing the company has not turned things around.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ma’am…. You called?


You and Rhhodes looking great together


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds like alcohol not drugs, driving while suspended is serious though and 3rd dui in 10 years...

With a good lawyer and rehab he'll avoid jail, and he's rich enough to afford those things. 

Also I defended him for leaving WWE and refusing to enter rehab when they wanted him to do it, but was evidently wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW has really gotten into the nitty gritty of the wrestling business this month. Various injuries and aches to valuable stars, Thunder Rosa apparently sandbagging and co-workers agreeing she's an ass, and now Hardy getting arrested. Only things left are for Darby to shit in somebody's bag and Luther to soap somebody's ass in the shower.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> AEW has really gotten into the nitty gritty of the wrestling business this month. Various injuries and aches to valuable stars, Thunder Rosa apparently sandbagging and co-workers agreeing she's an ass, and now Hardy getting arrested. Only things left are for Darby to shit in somebody's bag and Luther to soap somebody's ass in the shower.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

He was going to be in a big program with Roman and walked out of WWE. He most likely would have won the tag titles this Wednesday in AEW. I wonder if he has the psychology patterns of self destruction before a big moment since he seems to struggle with accepting that he isn't the Jeff Hardy he was 20 years ago. While I feel for him, and he's one of my favorites overall, he shouldn't be allowed to drive anymore and as for wrestling, probably shouldn't be on TV at this point. Although TK doesn't seem to care about this type of stuff so far.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What a piece of shit they should jail him this time. He could easily kill someone driving dui. Can only use addiction as an excuse for so long. Iv always liked Jeff but this is too many times. Tony needs to fire his ass immediately this time.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The WWE vs AEW stuff regarding this is stupid. 

Hopefully this time Jeff gets a nice long jail sentence. I have to really feel for Matt. Jeff is really screwing him over the most right now. He got him out of that horrible Hardy Office gimmick, and then just leaves him out to dry.

With that said, Matt was the one personally vouching for Jeff on his Twitch stream that said Jeff was clean. Joke is on everyone I guess. It's sad some people just refuse to be helped, and you can't force them either.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Hopefully this time he gets a nice long jail sentence. I have to feel for Matt. Jeff is really screwing him over the most right now. He got him out of that horrible Hardy Office gimmick, and then just leaves him out to dry.


Why would you feel bad for Matt? He should be encouraging Jeff to go get help to avoid all this... but instead he didn't and their a tag team in AEW. No sympathy for either.

Even after that entire incident which lead to Jeff's release at AEW, Matt vouched that Jeff was clean many times. Clearly he wasn't.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Now the dui angle that wwe ran is even more sickening. Fire the fucker and stick him in jail for a stretch, if he goes off the rails when he gets out his brother has plenty money to bail him out. I hope Tony didn't sign him long term and wrote a release clause in if he dui again. Guy can afford to get limos everywhere why the fuck get behind the wheel again. What a dick. This is his career canned now can go and do shows with del rio and all the other carnys if he wants.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Khan is a fucking disgrace for hiring him.

It was obvious all wasn’t will with what happened in the WWE even if his test came back negative. He’s completely finished as a wrestler and his body is broken. He needs to get help before he hurts someone. Khan putting him back on the road like nothing was wrong sums everything up about that prick.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Khan is a fucking disgrace for hiring him.
> 
> It was obvious all wasn’t will with what happened in the WWE even if his test came back negative. He’s completely finished as a wrestler and his body is broken. He needs to get help before he hurts someone. Khan putting him back on the road like nothing was wrong sums everything up about that prick.


Totally agree.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I understand ethically maybe hiring Hardy was not a good thing. But business wise, i see why Khan did it. Hardy over partied this weekend and he's lucky he's alive, too many risks on the road, risking his life and others.



thisissting said:


> What a piece of shit they should jail him this time. He could easily kill someone driving dui. Can only use addiction as an excuse for so long. Iv always liked Jeff but this is too many times. Tony needs to fire his ass immediately this time.


I thought maybe Jeff would straighten up being near Matt now. I guess not.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

sideon said:


> Matt isn't stable himself.


I know I'm just saying that Tony may have thought that them being together would be beneficial to them as opposed to potentially destructive.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder....if now it makes sense that Tony Khan had Jeff do so much in so little time..ie vs Darby and already vs the Bucks with almost no backstory... sounds pretty crazy but maybe he figured he only had a limited time before an incident would happen?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Fire his ass and force him into rehab before he does a Sunny.


Forcing someone into rehab isn't going to do any good. People have to WANT to get clean before they're ever going to be successful at staying clean.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder....if now it makes sense that Tony Khan had Jeff do so much in so little time..ie vs Darby and already vs the Bucks with almost no backstory... sounds pretty crazy but maybe he figured he only had a limited time before an incident would happen?


sure looks like it. Wanted as much from Jeff as possible before the inevitable.


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

He has had enough chances now. He has thrown people's trust in the garbage time and time again. I understand that it is hard, and I do feel bad for him, he is obviously dealing with shit and not winning that war, but he will not win it going out performing, jumping of ladders and shit.

He needs to be released. He will not get better until he is ready, and that obviously is not now. Maybe he can be another positive story from DDP yoga in a few years, who knows.

But for now, he has no business being in this business. He is unreliable, he might seriously hurt someone, or himself.

It's time for Jeff to step back. I wish him all the best, sincerely. Keeping him wrestling is not helping him, quite obviously.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

Firstly, let's all hope Jeff is ok. They knew the risk because this is definitely not his first time. Secondly I hope they don't cancel the triple threat match. So I would perhaps replace the Hardy's with the Lucha bros if they want to continue with the tlc spotfest. Or, they could replace them with Redragon and have them win the belts, accelerating the tension between them and the Young Bucks. Once Kenny Omega is back then have the feud between the Elite and whatever AC and his cronies call themselves. 

Then later when Jeff is ready to come back have him and Matt win the titles. Then would be logical conclusion to the end of the Hardy's because their careers are definitely coming to and end.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> sure looks like it. Wanted as much from Jeff as possible before the inevitable.


There’s a really good book on the life (and death) of John Belushi, the comedian, “Wired.”

In it there’s a scene where the studio sends John — a notorious cokehead who also abused alcohol and, later in his short life, heroin — for an evaluation (I think to get insured for a movie).

The doctor reported to the studio that they had two choices:

Get him into rehab and hope he gets clean.

Or …

If that fails, make as many movies with him as you can because he’s not going to be around for long.

They tried the former. They did the latter. He wasn’t around for a lot longer.

I think that’s more or less what TK knew (or maybe was told) about his choices with Jeff. We have no evidence that he tried the former but we don’t know everything. We can see he did the latter.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Araxen said:


> The WWE vs AEW stuff regarding this is stupid.
> 
> Hopefully this time Jeff gets a nice long jail sentence. I have to really feel for Matt. Jeff is really screwing him over the most right now. He got him out of that horrible Hardy Office gimmick, and then just leaves him out to dry.
> 
> With that said, Matt was the one personally vouching for Jeff on his Twitch stream that said Jeff was clean. Joke is on everyone I guess. It's sad some people just refuse to be helped, and you can't force them either.


Matt Hardys failures have nothing to do with Jeff.

He has been AWFUL for the entirety of his aew run. It’s not Jeff’s job to carry Matt to relevancy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

remember when they sorry i mean matt said jeff was concussed in that tag match against the bucks? yeaaaaahhh concussed.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

SolarPowerBat said:


> girl* I do like a slice of pizza or 15


Nobody ever got arrested for fat driving.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> Nobody ever got arrested for fat driving.


Nothin gets you higher than that 15th slice


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TMZ.com provided additional information about Hardy’s arrest…

_“Police say they received four separate calls regarding the Charger’s ‘poor driving pattern.’ Cops say when they finally caught up to the vehicle, it was ‘traveling significantly under the speed limit, weaving across travel lanes, and running off the shoulder of the roadway.'”

“Hardy’s license was suspended following his two previous convictions for driving under the influence. They also noted he ‘had a driving restriction which required him to have an interlock device in his vehicle,’ which they said his Charger did not have.”_


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

I keep hoping Jeff Hardy will get clean and not make reckless decisions. It keeps happening again, and again, and again. Eventually he's going to hurt himself, or somebody else from driving under the influence. Not that wrestling matters if you kill someone, but The Hardy Boyz won't be promoted anymore, they'll get erased from history.

At some point you need to say, I'm not a Jeff Hardy fan anymore. I'll support someone professional like a Brock Lesnar or Roman Reigns. Someone who is not a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Its probably just a work, TMZ is also in on it…


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536510122683297792

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536510122683297792
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tony is probably pissed. Fuckin awful.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow, I can't believe it. Who ever could have seen this coming?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wow, I can't believe it. Who ever could have seen this coming?


Everyone except Tony and a few marks.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

As for people asking why he didn’t just take an Uber or Lyft:

There have been countless medical and scientific studies on the effects of alcohol. Not one links heavy drinking with good judgment.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Fuck all these "I hope he gets the help he needs" shit I'm so tired of Jeff being painted as a victim. Dude has fuckin 3 DUIs in a decade. Fuck him, he's an irresponsible piece of shit that has no regard for actual consequences of his actions. I mean his license is already suspended from a previous offense so he basically said fuck it and decided to drive AGAIN intoxicated while already having a suspended license for the SAME EXACT THING. I've known people who have lost family members because of drunk divers. I have zero sympathy at this point.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

You can’t blame Tony or Vince for this


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Well I can guess whos Matt's new tag partner is











lol


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Didn't his WWE drug tests come back negative though?
> 
> He should get help. Give the tag titles to Bucks.


The one source we have is Matt Hardy sayin this. Nothing concrete.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

adamclark52 said:


> You can’t blame Tony or Vince for this


Course not. 

I'm going to keep shitting on Tony for booking him into hardcore matches and repeatedly letting him fall off things though. I've been complaining about that since he got to AEW.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Ngl i laughed a little at this, its gotten to the point that i cant even feel sorry for this guy. I dont like people who dont learn from their mistakes and jeff has had so many chances.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

ya man that sucks.i guess this is pretty much it for him. sad cuz it ruins all the plans for him, matt and the other teams involved.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Jeff blew a .294 on a breathalyzer. For the sake of comparison, Henry Ruggs III blew a .161 when he crashed into a car at 120 MPH and killed its driver.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the reenactment of jeff hardy driving home


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

shadow_spinner said:


> Jeff blew a .294 on a breathalyzer. For the sake of comparison, Henry Ruggs III blew a .161 when he crashed into a car at 120 MPH and killed its driver.


Jeff is experienced at this, that's why he didn't kill anyone.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adapting said:


> Jeff is experienced at this, that's why he didn't kill anyone.



Experienced drunk driving is a skill in itself.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Experienced drunk driving is a skill in itself.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Sad. What a dumb man. Also sad to see the people having laughs at his expense. I'm sure he wants to get better. Addiction is a helluva drug.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

scjerk "
*Congratulations Jeff Hardy for becoming the 1st Triple Crown Mugshot Champion for getting arrested while with WWE, TNA, and AEW!

chants of you still got it
 *


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

shadow_spinner said:


> Fuck all these "I hope he gets the help he needs" shit I'm so tired of Jeff being painted as a victim. Dude has fuckin 3 DUIs in a decade. Fuck him, he's an irresponsible piece of shit that has no regard for actual consequences of his actions. I mean his license is already suspended from a previous offense so he basically said fuck it and decided to drive AGAIN intoxicated while already having a suspended license for the SAME EXACT THING. I've known people who have lost family members because of drunk divers. I have zero sympathy at this point.


FACTS



Mutant God said:


> Well I can guess whos Matt's new tag partner is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only for a small fee of 1 million dollars LMAO



Chan Hung said:


> I wonder....if now it makes sense that Tony Khan had Jeff do so much in so little time..ie vs Darby and already vs the Bucks with almost no backstory... sounds pretty crazy but maybe he figured he only had a limited time before an incident would happen?


lol doubt it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the_hound said:


> scjerk "
> *Congratulations Jeff Hardy for becoming the 1st Triple Crown Mugshot Champion for getting arrested while with WWE, TNA, and AEW!
> 
> chants of you still got it
> *


He’s technically in ROH now too so he’s the first ever Mugshot Grand Slam winner.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

At this point, some prison time might be best for him. He can’t keep getting slapped on the wrist. At this rate, he’s going to be another Tammy Sytch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Jeff is experienced at this, that's why he didn't kill anyone.


That was funnier than it had any business being.

Seriously though, he needs to get some actual punishment here before he goes full Sunny and really does kill someone. But...this is Florida. They will probably let him off with an apology and send him home with a gift bag including a 12-pack and a handgun.


----------



## TellustheTruth (11 mo ago)

Headliner said:


> Maybe he got jealous of the Usos getting all the attention for being fuck ups so he wanted to remind everybody who the king of this shit is.


Really? Is the usos fuck up on the same levels as Jeffs? Serious question


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, some prison time might be best for him. He can’t keep getting slapped on the wrist. At this rate, he’s going to be another Tammy Sytch.


The first thing he needs is a complete detox. People who drink as heavily as that (15-16 drinks in one sitting/binge) don’t do it just once in a while. Not to mention whatever pills he may or may not be on.

Detoxing from alcohol for someone consuming at that level is hell. It can be even worse for opioids and some other ‘meds’ that people abuse. If not done under medical supervision, people can die from it.

Until he undergoes a complete detox, he’s going to have a physical craving. Like his body will NEED it. It will play mind tricks and bring physical pain on him to get him to put more back into his body to make it stop.

After he does that (if he does), then there’s still the addiction — the mental obsession. He will want it. Probably a good part of his every waking moment for years (off and on if he’s indeed been clean for long periods) is spent hiding his usage and obsessing over when and how he can get the next drink or drug (and probably plotting to do so without others knowing, at least in his work and probably family settings). That’s what treatment programs can help with — a tool chest to deal with it and eventually to overcome it so the obsession goes away.

It takes time. It takes mental and physical energy. It means walking through pain … walking through hell.

But none of that happens until he admits (a) that he has a problem, and (b) he cannot solve it on his own. He has to accept defeat (he’s lost this battle over and over and he’s not going to win it by saying ‘well I’m just going to quit now’ because that hasn’t been a solution that has stuck so far, nor is it going to) and submit himself to sweat through the detox and then humble himself to really embrace the rehab/treatment process.

It won’t be easy. And that’s why I think a long spell behind bars would be best for him. It certainly limits his options (although one can get crude alcohol in jail and prison settings, it’s not as easy as going to a bar or liquor store or opening a pill bottle) and gives him time to see what he’s done with his life and if he wants a better way. Most importantly, it takes away his ability to get behind the wheel and endanger himself and others.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sad. Very sad.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> The first thing he needs is a complete detox. People who drink as heavily as that (15-16 drinks in one sitting/binge) don’t do it just once in a while. Not to mention whatever pills he may or may not be on.
> 
> Detoxing from alcohol for someone consuming at that level is hell. It can be even worse for opioids and some other ‘meds’ that people abuse. If not done under medical supervision, people can die from it.
> 
> ...


Great post. NBA Hall of Famer Chris Mullin was an alcoholic. Upon recovering, he said he will never be completely free of his addiction. Every day is a battle that he has to win. One day at a time. But like you said, the recovery can’t start until you admit you have a problem.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

who keeps letting this man drive?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I am shocked...but he needed no help he said to WWE


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

At this point Jeff is a lost cause and noone can really help him because it's clear he doesn't want to help himself. I feel like he needs to get away from wrestling honestly.


----------



## Rocklamps9 (Jun 19, 2021)

Adapting said:


> All drunk In a whiskey on a pole match winner is the DUI champion of the world.


Throw in Kurt Angle as well


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I have a friend whose girlfriend was killed by a fucking drunk driver. These people deserve no sympathy. None. Especially repeat offenders.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What a fuck up.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

JerryMark said:


> who keeps letting this man drive?


Unless Matt or someone handed him the keys and said ‘take my car,’ exactly how do you stop an adult from driving? 

Who’s job is it to walk through every step of every day by his side to make sure he doesn’t make a stupid decision? Who has time for that? 

The courts took away his license. They ordered one of those breathalyzer machines installed on his vehicles. He obviously obtained a car, or use of one, that didn’t have it. He’s blatantly breaking the law by driving yet that hasn’t stopped him.

It’s like asking who keeps letting him drink. He’s going to do what he’s going to do. 

The answer to your question is Jeff Hardy keeps letting Jeff Hardy drink and drive. He is the one responsible.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

AEW is really rushing through this TNA speed run.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536204326682640386this video showed matt saying to jeff ""hey jeff you good to drive man?" " and now the video looks like it's been deleted, what a fucking clown.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

the_hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536204326682640386this video showed matt saying to jeff ""hey jeff you good to drive man?" " and now the video looks like it's been deleted, what a fucking clown.


Well I can’t see the video, but whoever took it would seem to be as culpable as anyone else. You see a guy who is obviously inebriated who is apparently intending to drive and your reaction is to take out your phone rather than do something to stop them?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

WWE made the right call in letting him go then. We were all trying to defend Jeff lol. This guy will never fix his demons. And I thought that storyline with Sheamus was supposed to help change that


----------



## Mr. WildChild 01. (8 mo ago)

We're gonna have a new tragedy anytime soon, Jeff ain't gonna last too long if he still does this bs. He should quit wrestling once for all, it's for his well-being.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

at this point, jeff's not serious about his career. Dude has everything he could want and he blows it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine trying to blame anyone but Jeff.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Well I can’t see the video, but whoever took it would seem to be as culpable as anyone else. You see a guy who is obviously inebriated who is apparently intending to drive and your reaction is to take out your phone rather than do something to stop them?


it was jeff that took it, he was recording something and then matt pops up from the side asking him, matt looked a bit sozzled as well but then again matt always looks like he's off his tits


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

For the ppl blaming Tony Khan, it's not really on him. Let me introduce you Sabu who's older than Jeff, had the same amount of hardcore matches if not more (including death matches in Japan) put himself thru tables for very little money in front of very little ppl till the end and still didn't have the same downward spiral. It's a shame too, was looking forward to the Hardyz winning the tag belts weds.










As Sabu said ppl don't pay me to mat wrestle, even tho I start every match w a sequence of chain wrestling moves, ppl pay to see me go thru a table.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Whilst Jeff has to take responsibility for his actions, I don't think the fact Tony Khan and Matt Hardy practically using him as a stunt monkey for the previous 3/4 months is a very good look right now.

The name Road Rager for this weeks event suddenly feels a bit awkward now.

Completely unrelated but I listened to Toni Storm talk on the Renee Baguette podcast for about 30 minutes last week, and given her press conference the other month and the way she was talking in that, I'd probably have somebody keeping one eye on her mental state too. She does not seem like the full ticket.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Cydewonder said:


> For the ppl blaming Tony Khan, it's not really on him. Let me introduce you Sabu who's older than Jeff, had the same amount of hardcore matches if not more (including death matches in Japan) put himself thru tables for very little money in front of very little ppl till the end and still didn't have the same downward spiral. It's a shame too, was looking forward to the Hardyz winning the tag belts weds.
> 
> View attachment 125016
> 
> ...


i mean, mick foley does have christmas trees up in his house year round and dress like santa an inordinate amount but he's still totally in control and had a tooth come out his nose one time.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Unless Matt or someone handed him the keys and said ‘take my car,’ exactly how do you stop an adult from driving?
> 
> Who’s job is it to walk through every step of every day by his side to make sure he doesn’t make a stupid decision? Who has time for that?
> 
> ...


still, you'd think people who care about him would seriously intervene at some point or hire him a 24 driver team.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't know what is Jeff going through in life lately

This looks like family issues. I mean he has kids to take care of and a wife to support but all this is going to fuck him more mentally than he already is.

I think he should call it a day for professional wrestling. His body and mind cannot take it anymore and he has given the wrestling fans a lot more than we deserved. 

I really hope this is the last time we hear about Jeff getting arrested. Enjoy the remainder of your life man, think about seeing your daughters graduating school, college.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Modern day Scott Hall.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have seen addiction kill, up close and personal.

I have seen high functioning addicts excel at their profession, but they only put their own lives at risk.

I feel for him, but empathy disappears when you are putting others lives at risk.

Personally, I don’t think he should be wrestling and should maybe be locked up, but then again, employment for addicts and people with mental problems, is often the only thing that keeps them hanging on.

I think only an expert can advise on what to do. And asking for help is easier said than done for addicts.

Lastly, I don’t think people should be using this as an opportunity to prove a point.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Jeff is experienced at this, that's why he didn't kill anyone.


----------



## HeyYo123 (12 mo ago)

JerryMark said:


> still, you'd think people who care about him would seriously intervene at some point or hire him a 24 driver team.


You can’t be there all the time.
he doesn’t want help and has been given more than me, you or anyone on this board ever would. He’s a waster


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536527944264425472


----------



## HeyYo123 (12 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536527944264425472


She’s an arsehole as well


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536527944264425472


She's a first class piece of shit. Always has some passive aggressive opinion about everyone.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

otbr87 said:


> She's a first class piece of shit. Always has some passive aggressive opinion about everyone.


Did we finally discover who @LifeInCattleClass is?
(I'm just kidding, Class isn't a piece of shit.)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not even surprised at this point.

And, the guy needs to be locked up at this point. Needs to serve some time so maybe he finally learns his lesson. Has lost his license due to drink driving so much and is still out there drink driving.

Maybe the WWE weren't the evil monsters the IWC painted them out to be for wanting him to go to rehab...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Imagine being poor by comparison to a billionaire who runs a huge business. Then imagine thinking you could do a better job (based almost entirely on hindsight) even though you can't even make yourself rich or even come close to competing with said wrestling companies.
> 
> Congratulations! You are part of the 99% of WF users.


He's a silver spoon Daddys boy who was handed a fortune. Its not like Tony is some genius business man. He's a bored and spoiled brat who spends his Daddys money on his hobbies.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

The fact AEW hasn’t even made any statement on this says a lot


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Dude,get an Uber to take you home.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

There is addiction problems all over my family so there is a small part of me that has sympathy. However, I really don't give a shit anymore. Jeff Hardy is a fucking asshole and I'm sick and tired of his bullcrap. I had a really good friend get killed by a piece of shit like Jeff Hardy driving under the influence. Every time he does this he puts other peoples lives in danger. Then this piece of shit has the audacity to badmouth WWE because they asked if he needed help? Fuck him. Seriously, I'm so done with the guy. Addiction sucks, it really does but STOP GETTING IN A FUCKING CAR YOU STUPID PIECE OF TRASH! I've run out of sympathy for this loser.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536527944264425472


It sucks that Jeff is surrounded by enablers.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

IfJeff does kill somebody or dies in the ring the AEW Tony Khan nut huggers who are so blinded by hate of Vince and will bring up USO’s or Owen Hart etc whilst continuing to ride Tony’s dick.

Jeff won’t be let go if the vocal AEW fans get their way.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> IfJeff does kill somebody or dies in the ring the AEW Tony Khan nut huggers who are so blinded by hate of Vince and will bring up USO’s or Owen Hart etc whilst continuing to ride Tony’s dick.
> 
> Jeff won’t be let go if the vocal AEW fans get their way.


Have you read any of this thread or just have voices in your head telling you the evil things you wish AEW fans would say?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> IfJeff does kill somebody or dies in the ring the AEW Tony Khan nut huggers who are so blinded by hate of Vince and will bring up USO’s or Owen Hart etc whilst continuing to ride Tony’s dick.
> 
> Jeff won’t be let go if the vocal AEW fans get their way.


Jeff Hardy seems to have been taken off TV, while The Usos were given the tag team titles, so at least AEW handled this a little better, even if it was the network that forced their hand.

Personally, I would send both Hardys packing. We've already gotten The Young Bucks match and 3 years worth of high spots. I'm good on seeing more of them. I would rather see The Factory or The Baddies win the tag team titles than The Hardys.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Just get rid of him ffs.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> IfJeff does kill somebody or dies in the ring the AEW Tony Khan nut huggers who are so blinded by hate of Vince and will bring up USO’s or Owen Hart etc whilst continuing to ride Tony’s dick.
> 
> Jeff won’t be let go if the vocal AEW fans get their way.


Grow the fuck up and stop making light of a serious situation. This is NOT something for you to mock


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> IfJeff does kill somebody or dies in the ring the AEW Tony Khan nut huggers who are so blinded by hate of Vince and will bring up USO’s or Owen Hart etc whilst continuing to ride Tony’s dick.
> 
> Jeff won’t be let go if the vocal AEW fans get their way.


How pathetic.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The fact some of you find joy in this is sick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> The fact some of you find joy in this is sick.


*Add that dumb bitch Reby to the pile of filth:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536706375744724994


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I can only hope Jeff gets the help he needs.

Unfortunately, given that this is his 3rd offense, and the severity of the offense given the details published, that help may well be given while he's behind bars. Driving while disqualified - and more than 3x over the limit - shows pretty clearly that he has absolutely no control, and is incapable of keeping to the restrictions placed upon him by law. The next logic step is to physically confine him in order to prevent him endangering others any more.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Add that dumb bitch Reby to the pile of filth:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536706375744724994


I mean... it's Reby. Color me shocked 

The only redeeming thing about her is her ass


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Needs to be locked away.

If he wasn't a semi-celebrity, there would be no patience for this type of stupidity.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

ceeder said:


> Needs to be locked away.
> 
> If he wasn't a semi-celebrity, there would be no patience for this type of stupidity.


Yeah. This list of offenses would absolutely spell jail time for anyone else.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember when everyone attacked the WWE for releasing him.

Well anyway. Sad. Hope Jeff gets his life in order.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Add that dumb bitch Reby to the pile of filth:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536706375744724994


I mean the woman is literally the human embodiment of the flint Michigan water supply. Only 2 people would cry if she was hit by a bus


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean the woman is literally the human embodiment of the flint Michigan water supply. Only 2 people would cry if she was hit by a bus


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I hate to be like this, but he needs to be locked up. He's proven time after time that he can't be trusted to not get fucked up and drive a car. Having no license doesn't stop him. He's had enough arrests. He's now the male version of Tammy Sitch. If he doesn't get locked up He's going to kill someone. It's only a matter of time. When Tammy (Sunny) killed that elderly man a couple months back everyone was asking why she was allowed to be free and do that after being arrested multiple times prior. Also just because e was caught 3 times, doesn't mean that were his only 3 times he drove drunk.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Geeee said:


> I say sub out The Hardys and sub in FTR for this ladder match. Have FTR win and unify all the damn titles. Solves several problems at once!


 Have it be a Taquila bottle ladder match book it!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> The fact some of you find joy in this is sick.


I mean let's be honest here folk only want to use kid gloves because it's Jeff. People weren't exactly kind to perpetual fuck up Sunny prior to her killing somebody. She was routinely mocked for being a fuck up driven to sex work. People weren't exactly kind to Hall before he went to DDP. People didn't exactly mince words about New Jack being a piece of shit. Hell people aren't exactly kind to the Usos drinking issues and only one of them (Jimmy)actually has problem with multiple DUIs. Jeff deserves 0 sympathy at this point.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Such a shame for Jeff. He got banned from driving for three years on October 19 and only had to wait till October this year until his licence was valid. 

He just seems to have a self destructive personality and something needs to be done before he kills himself or worse someone else.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The warden will see you how Mr Hardy.

Jeez, how many chances does this guy get. It's only a matter of time before he kills himself or god forbid is responsible for the death of somebody innocent. 

Throw him in jail, then throw him in rehab and blackball him from the industry before the worst happens.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

I googled and looks like a 3rd degree felony in Florida lands you up to 5 years in prison.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I mean let's be honest here folk only want to use kid gloves because it's Jeff. People weren't exactly kind to perpetual fuck up Sunny prior to her killing somebody. She was routinely mocked for being a fuck up driven to sex work. People weren't exactly kind to Hall before he went to DDP. People didn't exactly mince words about New Jack being a piece of shit. Hell people aren't exactly kind to the Usos drinking issues and only one of them (Jimmy)actually has problem with multiple DUIs. Jeff deserves 0 sympathy at this point.


I don't think that was the issue, more that some people wanted to turn this into another AEW vs WWE debate. The guy Fire quoted specifically was just being a dick about it on purpose to rile people up. 

Just about nobody, save for maybe a couple people, is taking what he did lightly in here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't think that was the issue, more that some people wanted to turn this into another AEW vs WWE debate. The guy Fire quoted specifically was just being a dick about it on purpose to rile people up.
> 
> Just about nobody, save for maybe a couple people, is taking what he did lightly in here.


You can't stop the WWE vs AEW element given the elements around Jeff's arrival to AEW and the way AEW presents itself in the industry. WWE and AEW are the biggest dogs in the industry, how they each handle scandals is going to be a discussion.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Add that dumb bitch Reby to the pile of filth:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536706375744724994


 We all know that Reby has no class.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean let's be honest here folk only want to use kid gloves because it's Jeff. People weren't exactly kind to perpetual fuck up Sunny prior to her killing somebody. She was routinely mocked for being a fuck up driven to sex work. People weren't exactly kind to Hall before he went to DDP. People didn't exactly mince words about New Jack being a piece of shit. Hell people aren't exactly kind to the Usos drinking issues and only one of them (Jimmy)actually has problem with multiple DUIs. Jeff deserves 0 sympathy at this point.


I meant more using it as an opportunity to further the stupid mark war in this section. I give no fucks about Jeff. I'm against using it to engage in fanboy critic circle jerks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I meant more using it as an opportunity to further the stupid mark war in this section. I give no fucks about Jeff. I'm against using it to engage in fanboy critic circle jerks


It is what it is man, you gotta let it ride. Next time WWE mass releases this section will be full of "glad Tony has a heart" talk. AEW and it's fans can take it on the chin here.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Just release both Hardys. Fat hardy is a fucking enabler trying to get that last bit of fame via his brother. Bloody prick.

But sadly TK will happily keep both of these guys around who server AEW no purpose whatsoever in 2022.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

A damn shame the entire match had to be pulled due to his dumbass could have thrown ftr or he'll even lucha bros in there and kept the main event


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It is what it is man, you gotta let it ride. Next time WWE mass releases this section will be full of "glad Tony has a heart" talk. AEW and it's fans can take it on the chin here.


I appreciate good schaudenfraude as much as anyone but Jeff's demons aren't the fault of Tony Khan. Now if Tony said something dumb like none of our talent has any addiction problems or taken a shot at wwe for Jeff's shit choices then by all means.

But saying dumb shit like aew fanboys will defend Jeff's actions is asking for a fight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I appreciate good schaudenfraude as much as anyone but Jeff's demons aren't the fault of Tony Khan. Now if Tony said something dumb like none of our talent has any addiction problems or taken a shot at wwe for Jeff's shit choices then by all means.
> 
> But saying dumb shit like aew fanboys will defend Jeff's actions is asking for a fight


Of course Tony isn't responsible, Jeff is a grown man. But when you have AEW suits, wrestlers, and fans that scream from the heaven how different they are and they're moving past the carny days because they care, shit like this will be called out and examined. And not because Tony can stop Jeff from drunk driving, but all the optics around it. 

1st Jeff came in after he got fired for leaving a match mid-match and refusing rehab. AEW has made light of that situation several times. He had that weird public appearance at Starcast. He's had some pretty high octane matches. And hell even if he didn't get the DUI he was pulled last week from a match because he was banged up, but then was going to be in a ladder match this week. 

So yeah given how they present themselves and fans talk about AEW, they're going to get some blowback.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Muskoka ******* said:


> I googled and looks like a 3rd degree felony in Florida lands you up to 5 years in prison.


Well 5 years in prison is what Jeff should get. No parole.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cops pulled a gun on him. Video in the link below:









Three Officers Pulled Guns On Jeff Hardy During DUI Arrest, Police Video Shows


Three officers drew their guns and pointed them at AEW star Jeff Hardy during his DUI arrest on Monday, police video, obtained by TMZ Sports, shows.




www.tmz.com


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Of course Tony isn't responsible, Jeff is a grown man. But when you have AEW suits, wrestlers, and fans that scream from the heaven how different they are and they're moving past the carny days because they care, shit like this will be called out and examined. And not because Tony can stop Jeff from drunk driving, but all the optics around it.
> 
> 1st Jeff came in after he got fired for leaving a match mid-match and refusing rehab. AEW has made light of that situation several times. He had that weird public appearance at Starcast. He's had some pretty high octane matches. And hell even if he didn't get the DUI he was pulled last week from a match because he was banged up, but then was going to be in a ladder match this week.
> 
> So yeah given how they present themselves and fans talk about AEW, they're going to get some blowback.


Nope. Tony doesn´t get a free pass on this one. He´s the one allowing/suggesting Jeff to do stunts his body can´t handle anymore. And with a past like Jeff, everybody know how he deals with pain.
Of course it´s ultimately on Jeff, but some people also need to be protected from themselves.. Tony doesn´t do that.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm bad at making concise points, but I've been saying for months that letting this guy continue to be a stunt double was a terrible idea. Just by watching him move he clearly couldn't handle it.

Speaking only for myself here, am not trying to fuel any tribe wars. I just think they deserve a lot of shit for it and hiring him in the first place.

Jeff wasn't allowed to use a song he wrote for an entrance theme according to him, but falling off stuff every week was apparently a-okay.

Do I have to add a diatribe about my favourite company being WCW and not the evil WWE or something?



3venflow said:


> Cops pulled a gun on him. Video in the link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking hell. He really doesn't deserve any sympathy anymore and should be forced out of wrestling for his own good. That is if he doesn't (rightfully) go to jail.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Of course Tony isn't responsible, Jeff is a grown man. But when you have AEW suits, wrestlers, and fans that scream from the heaven how different they are and they're moving past the carny days because they care, shit like this will be called out and examined. And not because Tony can stop Jeff from drunk driving, but all the optics around it.
> 
> 1st Jeff came in after he got fired for leaving a match mid-match and refusing rehab. AEW has made light of that situation several times. He had that weird public appearance at Starcast. He's had some pretty high octane matches. And hell even if he didn't get the DUI he was pulled last week from a match because he was banged up, but then was going to be in a ladder match this week.
> 
> So yeah given how they present themselves and fans talk about AEW, they're going to get some blowback.


I'm not saying don't point it out. Absolutely should be some blowback. I'm just against the troll comments. Shitting for the sake of Shitting. No different than whenever nyla becomes relevant for 5 minutes and I gotta keep the transphobes in line


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Nope. Tony doesn´t get a free pass on this one. He´s the one allowing/suggesting Jeff to do stunts his body can´t handle anymore. And with a past like Jeff, everybody know how he deals with pain.
> Of course it´s ultimately on Jeff, but some people also need to be protected from themselves.. Tony doesn´t do that.


Yeah Tony gets the same type of blame we'd assign to anybody else that actively does business with constant fuck up entertainers. Now I get it business is about making money, and lord knows Jeff is money, so it makes business sense. But this is also why business should shy away from pretending to be moral based.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm not saying don't point it out. Absolutely should be some blowback. I'm just against the troll comments. Shitting for the sake of Shitting. No different than whenever nyla becomes relevant for 5 minutes and I gotta keep the transphobes in line


But the shit slinging makes it fun


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah Tony gets the same type of blame we'd assign to anybody else that actively does business with constant fuck up entertainers. Now I get it business is about making money, and lord knows Jeff is money, so it makes business sense. But this is also why business should shy away from pretending to be moral based.


He babyfaces himself the same way Paul Heyman did. It'll inevitably backfire in the age of social media.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Cops pulled a gun on him. Video in the link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot how ad nuts sites like those are lol




GNKenny said:


> He babyfaces himself the same way Paul Heyman did. It'll inevitably backfire in the age of social media.


I still don't get how Heyman is so beloved despite being an admitted liar, folk admitting they didn't got paid, and not to mention all the sad ECW aftermath for the wrestlers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's the Hardy/cops video without having to visit TMZ site.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I forgot how ad nuts sites like those are lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rise and Fall of ECW is one of the best propaganda pieces ever put out by the fed. Well that and his SmackDown was pretty good, despite tanking in the numbers.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Here's the Hardy/cops video without having to visit TMZ site.


WTF I thought this was at midnight but this seems to be during the day? He's 3 times over the limit and it is morning time?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> The Rise and Fall of ECW is one of the best propaganda pieces ever put out by the fed. Well that and his SmackDown was pretty good, despite tanking in the numbers.


True, but hell even the guys not in that DVD speak glowingly of him lol. We're lucky guys like him and Vince decided to get into wrestling, can you imagine the real harm their persuasive asses could've done as politicians or gangsters lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Here's the Hardy/cops video without having to visit TMZ site.


That's worse than I expected it to be, the way he tried to keep the door locked and even pull the car forward as if he was trying to get away, and then proceeding to lie to the officers, he clearly knew what he was doing by drunk driving... I know addiction is a disease and I hope he gets the help he needs but when he's out here knowingly doing things wrong it's hard to feel a lot of sympathy, he definitely needs to spend some time behind bars.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

To be fair to the AEW fans, even the biggest loyalists were questioning whether the length of contract was worth it. To get another two years out of both Matt and Jeff was always going to be a big ask.

Deep down we all hoped Jeff was over the worst with his problems for him and his immediate family's sake. Sadly he wasn't.

I think we're all in agreement that we sympathise for him that his close support group contains Reby Hardy.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

DUD said:


> I think we're all in agreement that we sympathise for him that his close support group contains Reby Hardy.


🤣🤣🤣



It's pretty bad when Matt would've been better off marrying Edges sloppy seconds with Lita.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't see how he keeps his job after that video but the guy seems to be teflon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Booker T in a recent video just said he thinks AEW bares responsibility for this, basically he says that due to the situation he was put through in those sorts of matches, that since he went through more pain than normal which thus lead to him relapsing and drinking.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Geeee said:


> WTF I thought this was at midnight but this seems to be during the day? He's 3 times over the limit and it is morning time?


Yeah he got stopped by the police around 9 am in the morning - he is finished for good I hope


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Booker T in a recent video just said he thinks AEW bares responsibility for this, basically he says that due to the situation he was put through in those sorts of matches, that since he went through more pain than normal which thus lead to him relapsing and drinking.


IMO you could partially blame the bumps for the drinking, however drinking is not an excuse for drinking and driving.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

In the video 3:07 in he says he was supposed to be getting a brain scan.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Booker T in a recent video just said he thinks AEW bares responsibility for this, basically he says that due to the situation he was put through in those sorts of matches, that since he went through more pain than normal which thus lead to him relapsing and drinking.


I agree with booker. People can deny it all they want, but even Jeff himself claims the swantons hurt him. He should not be in the ring.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> In the video 3:07 in he says he was supposed to be getting a brain scan.


Tony Khan is just like the rest of them.

If those aren't just the ramblings of a drunk man that is....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536751707262181377
It won't be though. He's a wrestling mark who books wrestling hardcore fans like to see so he gets kid gloves.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536772801906065414


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

GNKenny said:


> Tony Khan is just like the rest of them.
> 
> If those aren't just the ramblings of a drunk man that is....
> 
> ...


That’s if Jeff wasn’t chatting shit to get away with his DUI


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> That’s if Jeff wasn’t chatting shit to get away with his DUI


Yep. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt for now. Still a question that should, and won't be, asked by wrestling journalists.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good on Tony to include the national helpline


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536772801906065414


That's probably the best way AEW could have handled this situation in all honesty.

Regarding the brain scan, he's 100% said that to offer an explanation for erratic driving/unusual behaviour.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Good statement from Tony khan but IMO he should of fired Jeff. I actually hope Jeff retires from wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> Yep. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt for now. Still a question that should, and won't be, asked by wrestling journalists.


Tbf at least on Twitter the wrestling media retweeting the video are highlighting the brain scan part. Whether they'll grill TK is another thing. But they aren't ignoring.

But Jeff might not be lying, in a interview from Sunday Matt was saying they had a chance to get cleared if Jeff gets cleared. 









Matt Hardy Comments On Jeff Hardy's Health Hours Before Arrest


Barely hours before Jeff Hardy's DUI arrest on Monday, Matt Hardy previewed The Hardys' Team Titles match this Wednesday on "Dynamite."




www.wrestlinginc.com






“As long as Jeff clears [is medically cleared], which I think he’s going to clear OK, we really want to go out and tear the house down in this three-way ladder match and become the AEW World Tag Team Champions,” Matt said. “If we do that, we are going to be the first tag team in pro wrestling history to hold the major world tag team titles in four different decades”.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The right way IMO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536776538376445952


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536772801906065414


That is about the best response that I would have expected. It is in Jeff's hands now. Either he stays sober or he is done. Now, what happens when/if he comes back is a big question mark for all parties. TK has to have zero tolerance for Jeff. Personally, I hope Jeff just retires and stops putting his body through this.

The brain scan thing should be explained as well. If he did get a concussion at DoN, then the scan could just be a routine check to make sure he was good to go for the ladder match. That does bring up the question of why the ladder match was announced before being 100% sure Jeff was ready to go.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The right way IMO
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536776538376445952


Well, no shit Dave. They literally said that in the statement 😂.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its good to see TKs fanbase support his message

gotta love the AEDub superfan fam


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536774885330001922


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Get sober. Take some time off. Come back for one last match. Win tag titles off of whatever meaningless team has them at that time and put over someone else on the way out. Retire. Hopefully Jeff can manage his demons. I hate to see this.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its good to see TKs fanbase support his message
> 
> gotta love the AEDub superfan fam
> 
> ...


Such an AEW Stan Twitter Account.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its good to see TKs fanbase support his message
> 
> gotta love the AEDub superfan fam
> 
> ...


@The Legit Lioness is about to join the squaredcircle reddit community.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> WTF I thought this was at midnight but this seems to be during the day? He's 3 times over the limit and it is morning time?


This. I ALSO thought he was pulled over like at 2 am. This is 9 something in the morning. Holy shit, he was drinking all night then. It also begs to question...how many times Jeff went out to the streets while drinking, not getting pulled over and getting away with it!


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I hope Jeff will take AEWs hand to get better... But he rejected WWE who tried the same and instead blamed his booking 

BTW Jeff... Like with your life risking Life Style you also shout stop with your life risking in ring style. 

Get better and reinvent yourself in both. With your charisma you don't need to prove to anyone that you can Swanton Bomb everyone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Here's the Hardy/cops video without having to visit TMZ site.


You know as sad as this video is. I'm actually happy he got pulled over. This could have ended worse, him killing himself and or others. Hopefully he takes time off, takes rehab serious this time and hopefully Matt Hardy being in AEW with him, aids in him getting back on track.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Alleged?...interesting way to put it. But okay.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Alleged?...interesting way to put it. But okay.


they have to do that, it's in the lawyers hands now


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Alleged?...interesting way to put it. But okay.


That is the correct legal term. He has not been convicted of anything at this point. It does not matter how obvious it is.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good. Action is taken. But why wait so long? Jeff did it, there´s no "alleged" part.. Maybe TK was hoping it would go away by itself..


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> @The Legit Lioness is about to join the squaredcircle reddit community.


SC has an unhealthy hatred of Britt Baker, so I don't think they'd get along lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Good. Action is taken. But why wait so long? Jeff did it, there´s no "alleged" part.. Maybe TK was hoping it would go away by itself..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536785184686755840
Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That's pretty much what I would have done as a statement. 



yeahright2 said:


> Good. Action is taken. But why wait so long? Jeff did it, there´s no "alleged" part.. Maybe TK was hoping it would go away by itself..


It technically hasn't even been 24 hours yet, and the alleged part most likely is for legal purposes. 

Tony apparently also spoke to Jeff prior to the statement as well so that's probably why it took as long as it did.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536785184686755840
> Hope this answers your question.


Maybe it does.. I just don´t see the need to wait. Jeff clearly broke the law and the trust of his peers. His side of the story is kinda irrelevant for any sort of action to be taken against him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> Tony apparently also spoke to Jeff prior to the statement as well so that's probably why it took as long as it did.


or maybe he had to wait until the devils dandruff wore off


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Maybe it does.. I just don´t see the need to wait. Jeff clearly broke the law and the trust of his peers. His side of the story is kinda irrelevant for any sort of action to be taken against him.


Respect all employees though. TK doesn’t know what Jeff is going through.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Maybe it does.. I just don´t see the need to wait. Jeff clearly broke the law and the trust of his peers. His side of the story is kinda irrelevant for any sort of action to be taken against him.


The video is definitely pretty damning, but TK is consistent on this issue. He spoke with Mox before releasing a statement on him going to rehab. It is likely less about getting Jeff's side and more about informing him of the punishment before releasing it on Twitter. He probably also wanted confirmation that Jeff was going to go to rehab. If Jeff turned down the help, then the statement would say they are releasing him.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

People are saying Jeff Hardy needs help. He's had plenty of opportunities to get help and may not be a good candidate for rehab. At this point society needs to be protected from Jeff Hardy and his stupidity. He blew a .29. What Jeff Hardy needs is to be incarcerated and separated from society.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not again! I'm not surprised or even disappointed at this point!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536772801906065414
Finally, a promoter who actually made the right decision as opposed to letting it slide multiple times (*cough* McMahon *cough* Uso *cough*).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PWINSIDER:

Jeff Hardy was reportedly bonded out of jail in Volusia County, Florida on Monday evening at 7:07 pm ET, paying a $3,500 bond via the assistance of a bail bondsman.

Hardy was slated to appear in court Tuesday at 1:30 pm ET, *but that appearance is currently listed as “canceled.” No reason has been provided as to the reason for the cancelation.*

Hardy was arrested in the early hours of Monday morning for the counts of :

“DUI Alcohol/Drugs 3rd Offense within 10 years,” “Driving While License Cancelled/Suspended/Revoked” and “Violating Restrictions Placed On Driver’s License.”

According to Volusia County records, Hardy was booked Monday at 12:45 pm local time and was scheduled for a court appearance Tuesday at 1:30 pm local time. However, as noted in the aforementioned report, *the court appearance is no longer scheduled.*


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> PWINSIDER:
> 
> Jeff Hardy was reportedly bonded out of jail in Volusia County, Florida on Monday evening at 7:07 pm ET, paying a $3,500 bond via the assistance of a bail bondsman.
> 
> ...


It's like he's a walking meltdown.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> PWINSIDER:
> 
> Jeff Hardy was reportedly bonded out of jail in Volusia County, Florida on Monday evening at 7:07 pm ET, paying a $3,500 bond via the assistance of a bail bondsman.
> 
> ...


??? - court appearance no longer scheduled?

surely they can’t just let him off after the 3rd strike?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536801718486327297
*If true* this shows he wasn't taking what he's done in the past seriously at all. 

also

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536802004525322242


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ??? - court appearance no longer scheduled?
> 
> surely they can’t just let him off after the 3rd strike?


That or maybe the judge and other factors ie...people of influence, no pun intended, convinced him to cancel the court hearing? It is odd why it was canceled.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bet WWE are glad to be rid of him 😂😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Do car rental places even do background checks? I’ve rented them a few times and I don’t remember anything more than “Slide your card here” and signing a few papers (Documents just to cover their asses in case of damages, break-ins, etc) before walking out the door.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Tony “Slap on the wrist” Khan.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

Maybe Jeff needs to stop being 2 Xtreme and fearless and take care of his problems.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Indefinite suspension with the requirement of going through treatment. That is what I had hoped for. I hope Jeff commits to it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> Indefinite suspension with the requirement of going through treatment. That is what I had hoped for. I hope Jeff commits to it.


Fucker should be in jail. Fuck this company. More virtue signalling garbage. He has had all his chances. Fire him and let his family handle it.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

What's new?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Fucker should be in jail. Fuck this company. More virtue signalling garbage. He has had all his chances. Fire him and let his family handle it.


He can still go to jail? I mean how does being suspended stop him from going to jail.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Fucker should be in jail. Fuck this company. More virtue signalling garbage. He has had all his chances. Fire him and let his family handle it.


He may very well wind up in jail. I had previously said that might be the best thing for him. But AEW doesn‘t control his legal situation. They control his employment situation. I think they made the right call.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

With a guy like Jeff if you allow him to go to rehab that's great but when you bring him back onto the road where he is asked in his mid forties to jump off shit and be around other people who drink and do drugs it will only be a matter of time until he's back at it again.

He'll use drugs and the drink to self medicate for the pain which is probably what he was doing this time. He also doesn't seem like the type that will slow down in the ring because he doesn't want to let his fans down.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> He can still go to jail? I mean how does being suspended stop him from going to jail.


It doesn’t. Jeff’s criminal punishment and AEW’s punishment are unrelated.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Tony “Slap on the wrist” Khan.


Vince "slap on the wrist" McMahon + he have them the tag belts right after


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

JasmineAEW said:


> It doesn’t. Jeff’s criminal punishment and AEW’s punishment are unrelated.


Exactly. People shitting on TK don’t realise that rather than firing Hardy straight off, he’s given the man a chance to rehab. This he’s done with everyone from Mox to that British guy.

It’s literally a mental health condition; it’s on ICD-11. A legitimately recognised condition globally.
And we know alcohol reduces inhibition. Let him go to jail, but why should he lose his job due to mental health struggles? I don’t get it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> He may very well wind up in jail. I had previously said that might be the best thing for him. But AEW doesn‘t control his legal situation. They control his employment situation. I think they made the right call.


They should fire him immediately. Seems like they only fire people with sexual allegations not potential murderers. People don't feel sorry for him this time and don't want to see him again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Fucker should be in jail. Fuck this company. More virtue signalling garbage. He has had all his chances. Fire him and let his family handle it.


you know its not the companies job to put him in jail……. Right?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> Exactly. People shitting on TK don’t realise that rather than firing Hardy straight off, he’s given the man a chance to rehab. This he’s done with everyone from Mox to that British guy.
> 
> It’s literally a mental health condition; it’s on ICD-11. A legitimately recognised condition globally.
> And we know alcohol reduces inhibition. Let him go to jail, but why should he lose his job due to mental health struggles? I don’t get it.


How many chances do you give people to be fuck ups. He has made a mockery of all the other fools who gave him another chance. DUI is very serious offence he could easily kill someone while being impaired driving. So he gets a rap on the knuckles comes back in a few months and laughs at his soft boss and does it again in 6 months this time he runs down a child and kills them. You are just feeding the cycle of addiction by giving these fuck ups endless chances.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you know its not the companies job to put him in jail……. Right?


How many companies do you know that keep a guy employed who is put in jail. Regardless he should be fired anyway. Has had enough chances. No doubt Khan will hire him a good lawyer to get him off. But the blood will be on his hands when he goes and runs down a child while 5 times over the limit next time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> How many companies do you know that keep a guy employed who is put in jail. Regardless he should be fired anyway. Has had enough chances. No doubt Khan will hire him a good lawyer to get him off. But the blood will be on his hands when he goes and runs down a child while 5 times over the limit next time.


fuck this is some overdramatic BS

he should be tried and given jail time, the end

the rest is so hyperbolic - ‘blood on his hands’ - GTFO with that midday hallmark channel BS


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuck this is some overdramatic BS
> 
> he should be tried and given jail time, the end
> 
> the rest is so hyperbolic - ‘blood on his hands’ - GTFO with that midday hallmark channel BS


So you agree that he should go to jail for this. OK and you also want him to keep his job and wrestle?! Fuck that's some warped morals right there my friend. How many times is this he has been caught DUI and how many has he got away with? This fucker doesn't deserve to get paid hundreds of thousands of the fans money and I don't want to see him on my TV any more.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

thisissting said:


> How many companies do you know that keep a guy employed who is put in jail. Regardless he should be fired anyway. Has had enough chances. No doubt Khan will hire him a good lawyer to get him off. But the blood will be on his hands when he goes and runs down a child while 5 times over the limit next time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> So you agree that he should go to jail for this. OK and you wutoo want him to keep his job and wrestle?! Fuck that's some warped morals right there my friend. How many times is this he has been caught DUI and how many has he got away with? I don't want to see this fucker paid hundred or thousands or pm my TV any more.


no, if you paid attention - he is suspended without pay indefinitely - for the duration of his contract

therefore if he cops jail time, his contract will run out

if he gets rehab, he doesn’t get paid - and according to the statement, he has to prove for some time before returning

during which his contract runs out

seeing as his contract was 2 years, barring some amazing turnaround in rehab, jeff is done


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> View attachment 125113


So you like to trivialise DUI. Driving 5 times the limit you would have a different view if he mowed down your son or daughter. Repeat offenders who show no interest in changing should be locked up. End of.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> no, if you paid attention - he is suspended without pay indefinitely - for the duration of his contract
> 
> therefore if he cops jail time, his contract will run out
> 
> ...


Good. Boss should be taking a harder stance though but he is too soft. He hasnt the balls to fire anyone if past history is anything to go by. Just waits for their contracts to run out.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

thisissting said:


> So you like to trivialise DUI. Driving 5 times the limit you would have a different view if he mowed down your son or daughter. Repeat offenders who show no interest in changing should be locked up. End of.


Whatever you say, your highness.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

If you think DUI is a joke then your a piece of shit like he is. Never mind you can always go see him appearing at gymnasium near you in a few months. He is pretty much done from wrestling now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

He blew a 0.29 he’s def getting a DUI. What I don’t like about the video is having 2 cops draw their guns when approaching a traffic stop. That is absurd


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Good. Boss should be taking a harder stance though but he is too soft. He hasnt the balls to fire anyone if past history is anything to go by. Just waits for their contracts to run out.


he fired Havok

it would be a bad precedent to fire Jeff and not get him help / they just did the same for Mox

them attempting to help him keeps their side solid and is the right thing to do

will it actually help? With Jeff, i doubt it unfortunately


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuck this is some overdramatic BS
> 
> he should be tried and given jail time, the end
> 
> the rest is so hyperbolic - ‘blood on his hands’ - GTFO with that *midday hallmark channel BS*


What are you talking about bro?

Middy hates the Hallmark channel.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> What are you talking about bro?
> 
> Middy hates the Hallmark channel.


LICCKhan hates the hallmark channel too!

i bet you @Brad Boyd LOVES the hallmark channel!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LICCKhan hates the hallmark channel too!
> 
> i bet you @Brad Boyd LOVES the hallmark channel!


I bet he does, the sappy bastard.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

He can dry out and clean up while he's locked up. He doesn't seem to see enough consequence in his actions yet. Prison is made to rehabilitate as well as to punish. He needs both before he re-enters society. This is to prevent another tragedy and loss of more innocent life.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If AEW bings him back, they need to tame him down and do basic matches. No more shit that will further aggravate his body. He's already barely hanging in there. Sadly.

People forget, Jeff can be entertaining without having to fall off a cliff. See Orton and Jeff..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> He blew a 0.29 he’s def getting a DUI. What I don’t like about the video is having 2 cops draw their guns when approaching a traffic stop. That is absurd


Apparently they drew their firearms because he wouldn't open the door. Not something we'd do here in Aus or most other countries but in the USA I totally understand it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> You know as sad as this video is. I'm actually happy he got pulled over. This could have ended worse, him killing himself and or others. Hopefully he takes time off, takes rehab serious this time and hopefully Matt Hardy being in AEW with him, aids in him getting back on track.




Only thing missing from this video was Jeff jumping on his car and doing a Whisper in the Wind on top of the 3 police officers.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> That or maybe the judge and other factors ie...people of influence, no pun intended, convinced him to cancel the court hearing? It is odd why it was canceled.


Could just be scheduling. Just because the hearing is cancelled doesn't mean that the case isn't going to be heard.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Only thing missing from this video was Jeff jumping on his car and doing a Whisper in the Wind on top of the 3 police officers.


Me and my girlfriend were expecting him to Swanton Bomb them out of the tree in the parking lot.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuck this is some overdramatic BS
> 
> he should be tried and given jail time, the end
> 
> the rest is so hyperbolic - ‘blood on his hands’ - GTFO with that midday hallmark channel BS


Also why would TK be paying for his lawyer? Like, what? Dude's a millionaire, whose gone through this a couple times now, I'm sure he's lawyered up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Could just be scheduling. Just because the hearing is cancelled doesn't mean that the case isn't going to be heard.



Pretty much. Court dates get rescheduled all the time based on how many other cases are also on the docket. Jeff may have even requested it in order to have time to seek out legal advice. The new date is July 5th at 2:30p.










New Jeff Hardy Court Date Confirmed Following Latest Arrest - WrestleTalk


The new date that Jeff Hardy will appear in court regarding his June 13 arrest has now officially been confirmed.




wrestletalk.com









BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Also why would TK be paying for his lawyer? Like, what? Dude's a millionaire, whose gone through this a couple times now, I'm sure he's lawyered up.



Would be the coup of the century if Jeff included any future lawyering fees for when he inevitably fucks up into his contract.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Is Jeff the first triple crown DUI champion? WWE, TNA now AEW?


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Jeff Hardy needs to get out of wrestling, wrestling is enabling all his addictions, it's time to retire before he kills himself or someone else


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

reyfan said:


> Is Jeff the first triple crown DUI champion? WWE, TNA now AEW?


Don't believe he was ever actually arrested while with TNA [He had an ongoing case when he joined the company] but he is technically with ROH now so that could also count.


----------



## TellustheTruth (11 mo ago)

karkar said:


>



"Reby Sky, the wife of Matt Hardy, threw some serious shade on her brother-in-law Jeff in one of her Instagram posts, when user “chanroger” commented that Jeff’s Brother Nero gimmick is needed for The Ultimate Deletion.

Reby, apparently still pissed over Jeff’s DUI arrest from last weekend, did not like the comment and decided to reply.

“Matt has busted his ass to get to this point. He & I have been fighting for this to happen for nearly a year. After the hard work & $50k+ in legal fees that _WE_ paid, I’m gonna have to say NO,” Reby wrote. “He is not ‘needed’. Jeff is clearly doing his own thing & it has nothing to do with us right now.”



I don't get the people that are surprised about matt Hardys reaction. He literally got arrested just because his wife shaded Jeff. He has always shrunken Jeffs problems and stuff.

"*He has no recollection. Like he doesn’t remember the match at all after that happened. So thank god The Young Bucks are The Young Bucks and I’m me. He was literally just a vessel being given directions throughout this match to kind of do what he was supposed to do. So considering he really got knocked loopy terribly at some point earlier in the match, he still did pretty good to go through and do everything he did. It’s so funny that he’s just still such a great athlete and so good at what he does. If you look at the Swanton he does on the stairs, he still does it like perfectly. And he didn’t realize he was supposed to do it until he was told he was supposed to do it.*" - Matt Hardy


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I cant tell if Khan is hiring all of these new guys because of the ratings or hiring all of them because he's hoarding stars.

The AEW roster is beyond loaded. I guarantee you the ratings would go up if they just focus on tightening up the booking and work with what they already have instead of bringing in a new shiny toy every other week. We already know that everybody is headed to AEW at some point so what's to be excited about?

Jeff Hardy was an unneeded risky signing in my opinion. To me his past history has landed him in "sign at your own risk" territory along with guys like Knash, Hall, New Jack and others alike.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TellustheTruth said:


> *If you look at the Swanton he does on the stairs, he still does it like perfectly. And he didn’t realize he was supposed to do it until he was told he was supposed to do it.*" - Matt Hardy




Nothing like asking his brother to do a swanton on the stairs when he seems to be in complete la-la land. Fucking Matt.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

All I can say is wow. I feel for any addict. But god damn for the sake of the business that is an embarrassing failed Hardyz re run.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

TellustheTruth said:


> "Reby Sky, the wife of Matt Hardy, threw some serious shade on her brother-in-law Jeff in one of her Instagram posts, when user “chanroger” commented that Jeff’s Brother Nero gimmick is needed for The Ultimate Deletion.
> 
> Reby, apparently still pissed over Jeff’s DUI arrest from last weekend, did not like the comment and decided to reply.
> 
> ...


Matt and his wife are both clowns


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

TellustheTruth said:


> "Reby Sky, the wife of Matt Hardy, threw some serious shade on her brother-in-law Jeff in one of her Instagram posts, when user “chanroger” commented that Jeff’s Brother Nero gimmick is needed for The Ultimate Deletion.
> 
> Reby, apparently still pissed over Jeff’s DUI arrest from last weekend, did not like the comment and decided to reply.
> 
> ...


*Confirmed*: Jeff Hardy suffered a major concussion early in his match.

*Fact*: Subsequent knocks immediately after being concussed are where a lot of CTE fears stem from.

*Resulting action by AEW*: Allowed Jeff to wrestle the rest of the match with a known concussion (the commentators saw it and called it, but nobody did anything), including the risk of a swanton spot on the stairs.

That's unacceptable. Tony Kahn is also culpable.

I bet you Jeff was concussed in an earlier match in AEW, but he kept wrestling and doing big spots with lingering concussion effects, and that's why he was so vulnerable to his symptoms flaring up from an innocuous knock early in the PPV match.

_Of course _Jeff had mood changes and irritability in the weeks after this event took place.

_Of course_ he had problems at home.

So, um....who headlined Wrestlemania XX?

Oh, and Matt Hardy, the in-ring concussion enabler of this match, also continued working after getting knocked out cold smashing the back of his head on concrete. AEW dismisses it and nothing changed.

_Who headlined Wrestlemania XX?_

...oh, and Bryan Danielson also suffered a concussion during his match at the PPV, and he was _also_ allowed to complete the match.

_*Who headlined Wrestlemania XX?*_

Idiots_._


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Nothing like asking his brother to do a swanton on the stairs when he seems to be in complete la-la land. Fucking Matt.


It's unacceptable.

This shouldn't be brushed aside, something must change or AEW will inevitably end up with a Chris Benoit situation of their own.

Should Bryan Danielson wrestle 4 weeks after his concussion? Are they scanning his brain and doing thorough testing before rushing him back for a PPV dream match (where he'll be going at full steam)?

Imagine Bryan Danielson killing his wife and kid.

It's happened before. You have to allow plenty of time for concussion symptoms to gradually fade away. It actually takes a year to fully recover, it's only a couple of the major symptoms that subside in a couple of weeks.

Having concussion is not a dichotomous thing.

Bryan will have some degree of lingering effects for several months and that's an absolute fact - now it's just a matter of managing them safely, and concussion safety protocol is something that AEW has repeatedly exposed themselves as being totally incompetent in. 

I was ranting about this on here about 2 years ago, and the Jeff Hardy scenario shows us that little, if anything, has changed. 

We are going to see more issues eventually.

It's inevitable under AEW's current protocols.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Someone needs to have a talk with Jeff like this.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

It's one thing to book Jeff Hardy in these type of matches in his 20's and even 30's with his problems. It's another thing altogether to book him in them at 45! AEW have to know there's a difference, surely. It's so much worse now because he's so much older!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> Someone needs to have a talk with Jeff like this.


it didn’t work before I don’t think it’ll work now

Jeff hardy needs to realise it within. I honestly don’t even think the threat of jail time would scare him into becoming sober.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

A few months back, WWE tried to help Jeff by getting him in rehab and therapy .

But the fans didn't like that and slandered WWE.

They wanted Jeff to go to AEW instead because according to "majority" he was being mismanaged in WWE.

And now same fans are appreciating Tony Khan decision to help Jeff with the treatment.

The hypocrisy levels are off the charts!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Hunter's Penis said:


> A few months back, WWE tried to help Jeff by getting him in rehab and therapy .
> 
> But the fans didn't like that and slandered WWE.
> 
> ...


it's the iwc what do you expect, they flip flop more times than a big show heel turn.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> it didn’t work before I don’t think it’ll work now
> 
> Jeff hardy needs to realise it within. I honestly don’t even think the threat of jail time would scare him into becoming sober.


If Devon can't save him I guess even Dr.Phil can't. I guess it was worth a try posting that video anyways. I feel like I did the right thing for Jeff today.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> If Devon can't save him I guess even Dr.Phil can't. I guess it was worth a try posting that video anyways. I feel like I did the right thing for Jeff today.


Something tells me he will walk from AEW as well.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hunter's Penis said:


> A few months back, WWE tried to help Jeff by getting him in rehab and therapy .
> 
> But the fans didn't like that and slandered WWE.
> 
> ...


How about you tell the whole story and not leave out the fact that WWE also fired him before getting his (negative) test results back. Then they realized their mistake and tried to rehire him immediately along with offering him a hall of fame spot. WWE weren't helping Jeff out of the goodness of their hearts, they didn't want him going to AEW. 

I hate that this Jeff stuff devolves into tribalistic BS, but if your going to argue "Da DuB fAnS wRoNg" then at least add full context.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> How about you tell the whole story and not leave out the fact that WWE also fired him before getting his (negative) test results back. Then they realized their mistake and tried to rehire him immediately along with offering him a hall of fame spot. WWE weren't helping Jeff out of the goodness of their hearts, they didn't want him going to AEW.
> 
> I hate that this Jeff stuff devolves into tribalistic BS, but if your going to argue "Da DuB fAnS wRoNg" then at least add full context.


irony


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Hunter's Penis said:


> The hypocrisy levels are off the charts!


AEW fans being hypocrites?!

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> How about you tell the whole story and not leave out the fact that WWE also fired him before getting his (negative) test results back. Then they realized their mistake and tried to rehire him immediately along with offering him a hall of fame spot. WWE weren't helping Jeff out of the goodness of their hearts, they didn't want him going to AEW.
> 
> I hate that this Jeff stuff devolves into tribalistic BS, but if your going to argue "Da DuB fAnS wRoNg" then at least add full context.


thanks for confirming AEW and Tony Khan knew exactly what was wrong with Jeff and they still let him wrestle instead of helping him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hunter's Penis said:


> thanks for confirming AEW and Tony Khan knew exactly what was wrong with Jeff and they still let him wrestle instead of helping him.


How about you don't troll and read what he said properly


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> How about you don't troll and read what he said properly


Honestly, this is my fault for engaging in this tribal BS. There is never intelligent conversation to be had when that shit starts. My first clue to leave it alone was seeing someone with the name Hunter's Penis.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Nothing like asking his brother to do a swanton on the stairs when he seems to be in complete la-la land. Fucking Matt.


Absolutely unacceptable Matt let that happen.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Absolutely unacceptable Matt let that happen.


Same guy who threw himself off a crane, injured his head and continued working.
Are we really surprised about Matt? He’s an enabler.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> We all know that Reby has no class.


Just ass.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If I was reby I'd be like fuck Jeff too. He's fucking with her livelihood


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AAA have pulled his booking for TripleMania XXX Tijuana this weekend too, but Matt is still due to appear. Was supposed to be the Hardys vs. Dragon Lee & Dralistico in one of the feature matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> Honestly, this is my fault for engaging in this tribal BS. There is never intelligent conversation to be had when that shit starts. My first clue to leave it alone was seeing someone with the name Hunter's Penis.


I cant stop laughing at someone naming themselves after a wrestler's penis 

Hopefully Jeff gets help soon. Maybe this is where Jeff realizes it's between alcohol or wrestling. Choose one. If his love for wrestling is still a bit there, hopefully he lays off the alcohol because staying on it, will end his wrestling career. Although to be frank his wrestling days are numbered as his age and body is not going to last longer with all the abuse he's been doing to it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I cant stop laughing at someone naming themselves after a wrestler's penis
> 
> Hopefully Jeff gets help soon. Maybe this is where Jeff realizes it's between alcohol or wrestling. Choose one. If his love for wrestling is still a bit there, hopefully he lays off the alcohol because staying on it, will end his wrestling career. Although to be frank his wrestling days are numbered as his age and body is not going to last longer with all the abuse he's been doing to it.




Blessing in disguise. Jeff's body can't handle wrestling matches at the moment, especially the way Tony Khan has been booking him. If he was to ever come back for a few matches, he definitely needs a year off to properly recover and maybe stop with these idiotic addiction problems that he and the people he surrounds himself with continue to deny he has.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't know if it's the same with the NFL but the Australian Rugby League captain Boyd Cordner actually had to retire at age 28-29 last year due to concussions after 9 years of playing rugby and we're seeing this happening regularly where players are retiring late 20s or early 30s due to concussions. He only played just over 200 games professionally.

Of course these rugby players aren't falling off large objects, smashing their heads onto concrete or anything like that either. My thought process is if a rugby league player who plays 30-35 games a year and has a six month off season every year is tapping out due to concussions 10 years into their career how scrambled could a guy like Jeff Hardy be upstairs after much bigger bumps, a much busier schedule and a career that is now near 30 years old?

And then we have a guy like Tony Khan asking him to throw himself off ladders which even done safely is going to cause some problems to the brain. Matt Hardy when he smashed his head on the concrete that time should've been out for months and possibly even retired but from memory he was back a week or two later cutting a promo.

I guarantee if an independent concussion specialist got involved in wrestling and started looking out for these guys we'd be seeing a lot more retirements. Not just from AEW but everywhere.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know if it's the same with the NFL but the Australian Rugby League captain Boyd Cordner actually had to retire at age 28-29 last year due to concussions after 9 years of playing rugby and we're seeing this happening regularly where players are retiring late 20s or early 30s due to concussions. He only played just over 200 games professionally.
> 
> Of course these rugby players aren't falling off large objects, smashing their heads onto concrete or anything like that either. My thought process is if a rugby league player who plays 30-35 games a year and has a six month off season every year is tapping out due to concussions 10 years into their career how scrambled could a guy like Jeff Hardy be upstairs after much bigger bumps, a much busier schedule and a career that is now near 30 years old?
> 
> ...


I think we need to ask ourselves if it’s Tk that’s booking these ladder matches, as we know how lax TK is with booking.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Whoever made this is ruthless 😆😂🤣


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

i hate to say it, but employment and rehab should be the least of Jeff's problems. at this point he's flouting the law as well as the negligible punishment he's received for past incidences.

the man has to serve some jail time. he's fortunate he hasnt killed anyone.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think we need to ask ourselves if it’s Tk that’s booking these ladder matches, as we know how lax TK is with booking.


He has the power to overturn it though and that's what he should be doing with a talent who is mid forties and probably has a whole heap of issues due to concussion.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He has the power to overturn it though and that's what he should be doing with a talent who is mid forties and probably has a whole heap of issues due to concussion.


Yea for sure, but how you worded it was most likely inaccurate. TK would have the hardys working dark


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh so everyone knew he was still using and they were gonna put the tag belts on em anyway. Interesting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well the silver lining is we won't have to endure crappy Hardys title defenses. One thing you can say about all the previous AEW tag champs is they at least put on good matches. The Bucks got a decent match out of the Hardys but I doubt many other teams would have such luck. It's also harsh on teams waiting in line like Ortiz/Santana if Jeff just walked in and took a tag belt.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Well the silver lining is we won't have to endure crappy Hardys title defenses. One thing you can say about all the previous AEW tag champs is they at least put on good matches. The Bucks got a decent match out of the Hardys but I doubt many other teams would have such luck. It's also harsh on teams waiting in line like Ortiz/Santana if Jeff just walked in and took a tag belt.



But nothing to say about Khan when everyone obviously knew Jeff was still fucked and he was gonna put a belt on him anyway. It took cops pulling guns on him to change his mind.


No big deal Vince had sex or something


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

This makes TK look somewhat bad and kinda true in the sense how WWE guys seem to have preferential treatment with their booking over AEW originals. 

If you see guys leaving in the future because of frustration then 100% will fall on TK and rightfully so.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> But nothing to say about Khan when everyone obviously knew Jeff was still fucked and he was gonna put a belt on him anyway. It took cops pulling guns on him to change his mind.
> 
> 
> No big deal Vince had sex or something


Vince is a dog and i'd be dapping him up. But he runs a public company so he will get this extra scrutiny.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

> Bryan Alvarez says Matt and Jeff where Going to win the tag titles until Jeff looked too bad on the ppv and Jeff was telling the truth to the cop he was on the way to a brain scan. The Ladder match was always planned to get changed Matt and Jeff we’re going to get jumped before the match started.


Talk about asses being covered


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the_hound said:


> Talk about asses being covered



LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WON:


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> WON:
> 
> View attachment 125448


So... Either deliberately false advertising, or a cover story to make themselves look better..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

on todays episode "it's not jeff's fault" matt hardy is your guest








Matt Hardy explains where Jeff Hardy's personal issues come from, his plans going forward in AEW


On this week's "Extreme Life of Matt Hardy" podcast, Matt talked about addiction and mental health, including the recent issues with his brother Jeff Hardy.




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Any reality where The Hardys are not tag team champions in 2022 should be celebrated


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

It is sad that Jeff Hardy keeps getting himself into rehab . One thing that I have learned from Jeff Hardy and Tammy Lynn Synchs repeated DUI arrest is that there doesn’t seem to be a cure for alcoholism or drug abuse, addicts keep breaking the law and getting themselves back into rehab multiple times. There needs to be more work done to prevent alcohol and drug addiction and more effective rehab treatment. Jeff Hardy is a great wrestler, it’s a shame that his legacy is tarnished by his alcohol and drug abuse.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the_hound said:


> on todays episode "it's not jeff's fault" matt hardy is your guest
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> “Once we got into wrestling back in the day, there were times where stuff was kind of thrown on us and we were still really good. We were resilient about things as far as being out of control until we split. That was the first time there were ever really any chemical dependency issues. That’s when Jeff was away from me. *He was on the RAW show and he was traveling with two guys who were pretty well known for using recreational drugs at that time.* That is when Jeff first got bad and he ended up being released in 2003.”



I wonder who he is referring to?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Matt Hardy is a POS enabler and just used Jeff for a bag!


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

He should just retire immediately and go to therapy/rehab. Such a shame.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Nah, it can't be. Jeff was FINALLY going to be happy in AEW. Tony was going to look after Jeff. THIS was NEVER going to happen again because Jeff was with Matt in AEW!!!!
> 
> The guy is a lost cause. He has no interest in helping himself because he gets an endless line of free passes. He's going to kill someone one day.


or himself if he continues.


----------

